# PORTUGAL - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

*Euro 2004 Stadiums - Aerial Views*

Luz - Lisboa, Capacity - 65000










Alvalade XXI - Lisboa, Capacity - 52000










Dragão - Porto, Capacity - 52000










Municipal de Aveiro, Aveiro - Capacity - 30000



















Municipal de Coimbra, Coimbra - Capacity - 30000










Algarve - Capacity - 30000










Municipal de Braga, Braga - Capacity - 30000




























Dr. Magalhães Pessoa - Leiria, Capacity - 30000 










D. Afonso Henriques - Guimarães, Capacity - 30000



















Bessa XII - Porto, Capacity - 30000 (Pics under construction)


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

hi,there!i'm sorry for my english.you have great football grounds!I fall in love with them all.Now i'm waiting from our national team (greece) to have a good run of results,and i hope your team portugal to win the turnament.


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Bem-vindo aos Foruns!  :cheers:


----------



## ghost_of_sin (Apr 28, 2004)

Congratulations Portugal. Those stadiums are all most amazing! I think in in 4 years when the Euro 2008 takes place in Austria and Switzerland the stadiums won't be as good as yours.


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea no way Austria Switzerland can compare to these. All there stadiums at most fit only 40,000 people, and many of them are in the 20,000 range but Portugals stadiums are really nice looking with great architecture.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Bem-vindo setubalense! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

> All there stadiums at most fit only 40,000 people, and many of them are in the 20,000 range but Portugals stadiums are really nice looking with great architecture.


???

Do you know what are you talking about, I think not really.
Firstly the UEFA claims for an EURO stadium a minimum capicity of 30`000
peoples. So for the EURO2008 there will be 8 stadiums (4 in Austria and 4 in Switzerland), 6 of them with a capacity of 30`000, the Ernst Happel stadium in Vienna 50`000 (final game) and the St. Jakob Park in Basel 42`000 (start game).


A short calculation shows that for the EURO2004 in Portugal will be a total capacity for the 31 games of about 1300000.
For the EURO2008 in Austria/Switzerland there will a capacity for the 31 games of about 1150000.
Therefore if you compare the capacities, there are no dimensions between the both hosts.

EURO2008 (A/CH)
Basel 42000	6	252000
Bern 30000	3	90000
Zürich 30000	3	90000
Genf 30000	3	90000
Innsbruck 30000	3	90000
Klagenfurt 30000	3	90000
Wien 50000	7	350000
Salzburg 30000	3	90000
31	1142000

EURO2004 (P)
Lissabon 1 65000	5	325000
Lissabon 2 50000	5	250000
Porto 1 50000	5	250000
Porto 2 30000	3	90000
Guimares 30000	2	60000
Braga 30000	2	60000
Faro 30000	3	90000
Leiria 30000	2	60000
Coimbra 30000	2	60000
Aveiro 30000	2	60000
31	1305000


And architecture is a matter of taste... 

For example the St. Jakob Park of Basel:










After the expansion:









http://www.uefa.com/uefa/euro2008/index,newsId=90456.html


----------



## Sparks (Jan 14, 2004)

Portugal have produced some really fantastic stadiums, it's just a shame that so many had to be built from new always better when a club can redevelop their existing ground imo.

As for 2008 Switzerland and Austria have alot of work to do if they are even going to compete with the same sort of the standard that has been scene in Portugal, and that first picture of the redeveloped St. Jakob Park doesn't fill me with confidence that they do that.

Do you have any more plans for the stadiums that will be used?


----------



## raumplaner (Nov 24, 2003)

I think the Euro2008 has one advantage: each stadium is used at least 3 times (in Portugal only 2 times). This is because Portugal is using 10 stadiums instead of the recommended 8. The Euro2004 is concentrated on 2 towns (18 matches of 31).


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

I think that the stadium of aveiro look a lot like Stade de France in Paris (which is older). Both look great anyway !





































and now aveiro and what they say about it on the Euro 2004 site...my first impression was right in fact !











By Rui Matos Pereira 

Aveiro Municipal stadium is one of the three stadiums built for UEFA EURO 2004™ to be designed by leading Portuguese architect Tomás Taveira, whose designs are often characterised by colourful façades and seats. 

Bright patterns
The bright patterns and stadium structure lend an air of lightness and have invited comparisons with the Stade de France in Saint-Denis, although arguably the Aveiro's design is a touch bolder. "It is one of those stadiums that can be considered a work of art, when reducing the scale from a large stadium to a smaller one," EURO 2004™ tournament director António Laranjo told euro2004.com. "It is a 30,000 all-seater which gives everything you'd expect from a high-quality 50,000 all-seater venue." 

go to site Euro 2004


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

...and i don't know what do they mean exactly by saying that the design of the Aveiro stadium is "bolder" that the stade de france...both are very slick and nice designs...I don't see any one "arguably" nicer than the other one here ! maybe more close photos of the Aveiro may help me...


----------



## michaelII (Sep 18, 2003)

Sparks said:


> Portugal have produced some really fantastic stadiums, it's just a shame that so many had to be built from new always better when a club can redevelop their existing ground imo.
> 
> As for 2008 Switzerland and Austria have alot of work to do if they are even going to compete with the same sort of the standard that has been scene in Portugal, and that first picture of the redeveloped St. Jakob Park doesn't fill me with confidence that they do that.
> 
> Do you have any more plans for the stadiums that will be used?


this is the stadium in innsbruck (west of austria). it has now about 15.000 seats, it will become a second rank/bleachers (don't know the english term).



















this is the happel stadion (praterstadion) in vienna. it was built 1930 and is one of the old european stadiums with a lot tradition. here england lost it's first game on the continent. it was the home of the austrian "wonder team" in the 30's, in those days more than 80.000 people could watch a game. during the second world war it was a prison. it was renovated in the 80's and for the euro it will get a bit more seats on the runway. now it has 50.000 seats.
the stadium will get an underground station for the euro 2008.





































i don't have pics for salzburg and the other one.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

kony said:


> ...and i don't know what do they mean exactly by saying that the design of the Aveiro stadium is "bolder" that the stade de france


Probably because of the colours


----------



## Sparks (Jan 14, 2004)

Vapour said:


> Probably because of the colours


I'm thinking that it could be proclaimed as the world’s gayest stadium.


----------



## Morten M (Apr 17, 2004)

Sparks said:


> Portugal have produced some really fantastic stadiums, it's just a shame that so many had to be built from new always better when a club can redevelop their existing ground imo.


Thats bullshit!

A new stadium is almost always better than redevelopment. Because in a redevelopment there will be some old fashion details. In a new stadium you can build everything as you want to, and everything can be perfect.


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

GREECE WINS 2-1 YEA !!!!!!!!!! :horse: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Of course Portugal's stadiums are much nicer than Austria's/Switzerland's. You gotta remember that pretty much all of them were built from scratch and not every country is able to afford or willing to do that.

Austria simply doesn't need 5 brand spanking new 40,000 seat venues.


----------



## Sparks (Jan 14, 2004)

Morten M said:


> Thats bullshit!
> 
> A new stadium is almost always better than redevelopment. Because in a redevelopment there will be some old fashion details. In a new stadium you can build everything as you want to, and everything can be perfect.


Incorporating old with new is the best way to build a stadium, when you move to a new stadium you leave all the history and tradition of the club behind, the atmosphere virtually always drops, the location of the new stadium is often way out of town and the stadium themselves often look like they are built out of Lego.

You ask any fans and 90% of them would prefer to stay at their ground and have it redeveloped rather than move to a completely new ground.

Just look at the Westfalenstadion in Dortmund, proberly the finest footballing venue in the world, modern mixed with old, hostile, excellent atmosphere and tradition.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

wow

Portugal choked big time

2-1 to Greece?


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

They did not choke Greece beat them by outplaying them. It was no mistake, people are gonna learn to respect us. They did not take us seriously after we finished ahead of Spain in the qualifying round maybe they will now!


----------



## Morten M (Apr 17, 2004)

Sparks said:


> Incorporating old with new is the best way to build a stadium, when you move to a new stadium you leave all the history and tradition of the club behind, the atmosphere virtually always drops, the location of the new stadium is often way out of town and the stadium themselves often look like they are built out of Lego.
> 
> You ask any fans and 90% of them would prefer to stay at their ground and have it redeveloped rather than move to a completely new ground.
> 
> Just look at the Westfalenstadion in Dortmund, proberly the finest footballing venue in the world, modern mixed with old, hostile, excellent atmosphere and tradition.


I agree with you that location is very importent, the location of the stadium is one of the best thing about my clubs stadium (FC Copenhagen-Parken Stadium), because its sorounded by a lot of Cafe's, Bars.... And a big urban Park were you during the summer can enjoy a prematch :cheers: 
But you can also find "historical" stadiums with a bad location fx. Ibrox in Glasgow. 
And I think the Arena Auf Schalke is much better than Westfalenstadion. And a camparisation between those 2 stadiums is a perfect example what I mean, there are a lot of things about the Westfalenstadion which are old fashion, and almost everything about the Arena Auf Schalke is perfect.

(Sorry if my english isn't perfect  )


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

Where is the host country in EURO 2008


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

Austria-Switzerland joint bid.


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Braga stadium during construction. The landscape project around him isn't finished yet.


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

Bagra really looks cool it's like a stadium hidden in the rocks, mountains. It also looks nice.


----------



## tinsoldier (Jun 23, 2004)

EURO2008 (A/CH)
Basel 42000	6	252000
Bern 30000	3	90000
Zürich 30000	3	90000
Genf 30000	3	90000
Innsbruck 30000	3	90000
Klagenfurt 30000	3	90000
Wien 50000	7 350000
Salzburg 30000	3	90000
31	1142000


So it will be a 'German Eurocup'


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

gocaps75 said:


> GREECE WINS 2-1 YEA !!!!!!!!!! :horse: :banana: :banana:


 congratulations!! game is game


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sure, Greece won the Euro 2004 championship, but look at them now. The´ll probably not even make it to the world soccer championship.


----------



## Alexander21 (Oct 4, 2004)

> Greece won the Euro 2004 championship


Yes, this says it all.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Benfica's new stadium.*

Pics of Benfica's new stadium in Lisbon - Portugal.


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Really is one of the best stadiums in Europe for football. Just stunning.


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

This has to be my favorite football only stadium in thw whole world. I love the design. Waht an unbelieveably stunnin stadium.


----------



## Flake (Feb 15, 2003)

There will be two of these when Arsenal complete the construction of their new stadium, the question is which one of the two will be better?


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Hard to say which of the 2 is best but yes they are very similiar.Benfica is slightly larger.Benfica's stadium is 65000 capacity and Arsenal's (pictures below) is going to be 60000.


----------



## Sparks (Jan 14, 2004)

Great stadium, best in Europe. The scary thing is look how big it is yet Wembley holds 25,000 more.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

reminds me of a american style football stadium


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

simply de best! it had to be my club stadium


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

It's pretty big.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

so nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Boavista's rebuilt stadium.*

Pics of the rebuilt Boavista (Bessa) stadium in Oporto city (Portugal).



















http://www.stadionwelt.de/Stadionwelt-Stadien-Arenen/Stadionlisten/Portugal/Boavista/bessa_09.jpg


----------



## Alexander21 (Oct 4, 2004)

The stands are on top of the field, they are so close, with 30,000 packed into this stadium it would be VERY intimidating!!


----------



## Alexander21 (Oct 4, 2004)

Its a great stadium and have some GREAT memories there.... my second favourite in Portugal.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Leiria's new stadium in central Portugal.*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Algarve's new stadium.*

Pics of Algarve's (southern Portugal) new stadium. Built in Faro city.


----------



## Marvell (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks a fairly good ground, but if you let a 3 year old pick stadium colours, he'd pick these.

Also distance from pitch to grass looks quite long. Nice floodlights though.


----------



## Marvell (Apr 30, 2004)

I like it, this has got individuality and style. Only reservation would be the spaces at the corners. Would have liked it a little more closed but obviously with this design its more difficult, reminds me a little of the McAlpine in Huddersfield.


----------



## Marvell (Apr 30, 2004)

Alexander21 said:


> The stands are on top of the field, they are so close, with 30,000 packed into this stadium it would be VERY intimidating!!


I agree, would like to see more interiors like this. Looks like your virtually sitting on the pitch. Must be cauldron of noise when full.


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

Great stadium, but last UEFA cup game versus SC Heerenveen there were less than 10.000 people in the stadium. That was a terrible site...


----------



## jclornton (Aug 9, 2004)

In my opinion a jewel of a stadium but sometimes the location of such a large stadium in an area where crowd attendance can sometimes be embarassing make thie venue impractical, my visits to the stadium have been exceptional and in all aspects provides a super soccer arena and venue for specators. Its slick modern almost floating roof, along with the red brings a sense of Portugal. Certainly i agree it certainly does have a refreshing look and holds portugal in good stead to host the next European Soccer World Cup!!


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

carlspannard said:


> Hard to say which of the 2 is best but yes they are very similiar.Benfica is slightly larger.Benfica's stadium is 65000 capacity and Arsenal's (pictures below) is going to be 60000.



Best pics I've seen of the Emirates. Wasn't keen on the first few renders.... but those are top drawer. 

Benfica's looks a tad more steep IMO. And for this reason, I prefer it... but Arsenal's new ground will be class, based on those two visuals.


----------



## heavyzakura334 (Jul 30, 2004)

let's do a VERSUS!!!! My friends are split between benfica and sporting, but I prefer Benfica because it kinda relates more to my fav. Mexican team.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Since the Algarve is famous for its paradisiacal beaches, the stadium tries to reflect the spirit of the ocean and its waves.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

probally one of the most beautiful stadiums I have ever seen. Also in one of the most beautiful areas I have ever seen(only in pictures though :sleepy: )
I must go to Portugal above all other places!


----------



## Alexander21 (Oct 4, 2004)

Arent they going to take the stands down behind the goals? I heard thats what they were planning to do after Euro 2004.

And its not exatly in Faro, its in between Faro and Loule.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Alexander21 said:


> Arent they going to take the stands down behind the goals? I heard thats what they were planning to do after Euro 2004.
> 
> And its not exatly in Faro, its in between Faro and Loule.


True, it is between the two cities, closer to Faro though. No, the stands behind the goals are not to be removed, but can if they must. They will only be removed if the tournament/show or game does not require them.


----------



## Alexander21 (Oct 4, 2004)

I liked the stadium in Algarve when we went but the only problem I had was that it was in the middle of nowhere. But as a stadium it was very nice, just like most of Portugal's stadiums.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

is Portugal an expensive place to visit? I was planning a vacation there (Lisbon, Algarve) or the Azores Islands--which do you think would be better, being residents? I also heard that Portugal is more friendly and more casual than places like France and Italy, is this true? Thanks


----------



## Alexander21 (Oct 4, 2004)

Well I was in Portugal, Spain and Greece this summer and I must admit, Portugal was the cheapest. It is a great place to visit and the people as a whole are very friendly. I did find that the more north you go, the friendlier people become. I think its because Lisbon and the Algarve are your tourist meccas. I would highly recommend Porto and Guimaraes. Two great cities. Porto for its nightlife and Guimaraes for its beauty.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

It seems Benfica is on the way to winning the Portuguese soccer league!

:banana:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

i prefer benfica stadium. this one looks like a box


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

looks like a lego


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

Fantastic stadium! Amazing dinamic roof! When are those buldings going to be done?


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

it`s not possible to compare benfica`s with boavista`s stadium! Benfica`s is quite better!
Anyway, good stadium this one, but the design and the colors of the chairs are awefull!I don`t like it at all!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

LSS, this stadium I really enjoy looking at, though the little 'rainbow' colour section should have been axed and they should have kept Boavista's colours only (black white and yellow). 

That stadium is a cage and must be an awful bad place to play if you are an opposing team. I'm sure the echo off the cement is deafening. Probably the most 'ultra' friendly stadium of E2004.

I wish to see something like this for my team's (AEK) new stadium.


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

The stadium is truly special! The visibility and the "sound box" are one of the best ever seen! I agree with you, it should be in only with black and withe like the tops! "Camón" a rainbow!!!???


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Wonderful stadium for football. Incradible athmosphere for Boavista fans.


----------



## Nanaimo Bars (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks Paulo! 30,000 that is a nice size! I have been to Portugal in the Algavre before but I spent most of my time in Albufaria ( sorry not so sure about the spelling) What is the population of Faro? I know it is the largest center in the Algavre!


----------



## Tosco (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice stadium, but my favorite one is the one where we can see the rocks behind the net (I think it was designed by Alvaro Siza)


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

+/- 45.000/50.000 inhabitants in Faro Nanaimo!! kay:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

that is Braga municipal stadium tosco, is very beautiful too.


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

Tosco said:


> Nice stadium, but my favorite one is the one where we can see the rocks behind the net (I think it was designed by Alvaro Siza)


That stadium is considered one of the most beautifull stadiums of the world, has 30000 of capacity, the 2nd biggest giant screen of europe and was extremely well designed by the architect Souto Moura


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

You bet.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

benfica on its way to winning the Portuguese soccer league.


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

Great stadium, nice design and all, but I'm not too happy about everything being red


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Benfica - Portuguese league champion!!!


----------



## King-Tomislav (May 21, 2005)

New Luz is magnificent, my favourite portuguesse stadium and one of the best in europe! 

Portugal has beautiful stadiums now after euro2004, Dragao and Alvalade are great and the one with the rock behind the goal looks good (braga?)


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Yes it's Braga King Tomislav 

BENFICAAAAA É O MAIOR !!! THE GREAT


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

The luz will definetely host the world cup final one day.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*###F.C.Braga's Stadium###*

Pics of Braga's stadium in the city of Braga - Northern Portugal:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*  Algarve's Stadium  *

Pics of Algarve's (southern Portugal) stadium. Built between the cities of Faro amd Loulé.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*~~~~F. C. Beira Mar's Stadium~~~~*

Pics of F. C. Beira Mar's stadium (City of Aveiro - Portugal):


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*:::: F.C. Leiria's Stadium ::::*

F.C. Leiria's Stadium in Leiria, Portugal


----------



## Morten M (Apr 17, 2004)

We have allready had a thread about this stadium many times.

ld: :spam1: :deadthrea


----------



## Morten M (Apr 17, 2004)

We have allready had a thread about this stadium many times.

ld: :spam1: :deadthrea


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah, and you consider yourself the only person in this forum???? What about the newcomers?


----------



## Morten M (Apr 17, 2004)

Paulo2004 said:


> Yeah, and you consider yourself the only person in this forum???? What about the newcomers?


But then make one thread about portugeese stadiums instead many. Those stadiums are not "the hot news" anymore.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Morten M said:


> But then make one thread about portugeese stadiums instead many. Those stadiums are not "the hot news" anymore.


Who ever stated they were hot news and since when is this Forum just for "hot news"?? They are just some among the most well-equiped and modern stadiums in europe, and deserve these threads. Don't like it, then simply don't enter these threads!


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Frankly if youre that desperate to show the stadium again why not get a pic and post it in the other thread dedicated to it? :sleepy:


----------



## Morten M (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice Stadium


----------



## Morten M (Apr 17, 2004)

willo said:


> looks like a lego


I agree


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

what are you guys fussing about?that is a great stadium.beautiful stadium.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes, but I'm alive. :bleh: :rofl:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sports spectacle: carved into a mountainside, Braga's new stadium is a radical reinvention of the sports amphitheatre.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

It's rather small, but it has a great setting.
And now we have seen enough of this stadium in Braga


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

I like the shape of that roof thing, it looks really nice.


----------



## EdZed (Mar 29, 2005)

I like the roof also, but I dont like the endstands looks of of place I think it would have looked better if they had made the stadium circular, right now it looks disjoined.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

roof makes this stadium a great artwork !!!!


----------



## Zizu (Jan 17, 2005)

What's the capacity?


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

30 000
very nice stadia!


----------



## sakor1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice and close to the action, very nice roof, I like it kay: 

Stu


----------



## coimbra (Jul 12, 2005)

I quite like these stadiums. Including Coimbra! Am I biased?
(look left)


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> roof makes this stadium a great artwork !!!!


It's meant to resemble the sails of boats.


----------



## dgnr8 (Apr 22, 2003)

That's a beautiful place for football.


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

What a beautiful stadium!!! :eek2: 

I really love it, since the day I saw it the first time.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

EdZed said:


> I like the roof also, but I dont like the endstands looks of of place I think it would have looked better if they had made the stadium circular, right now it looks disjoined.


I agree, at least make the bottom 10 rows connected...


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

The structure looks cool, the color of the seats is awful


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the roof of thys stadium is fantastic!!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

That stadium looks very cool.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

traveler said:


> That stadium looks very cool.


Yeap. Portugal has just beaten Egypt here.


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

I went to the Sweden Vs Holland Quarter final of Euro 2004 at that stadium and I thought it was fantastic! 

It had a great atmosphere - everyone is so close to the game, and the design of the ground is very interesting. 

Only problem is that it is pretty far out from central Faro, but thats not much to worry about. 


Superb.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful stadium. Very nice.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

The Boy David said:


> I went to the Sweden Vs Holland Quarter final of Euro 2004 at that stadium and I thought it was fantastic!
> 
> It had a great atmosphere - everyone is so close to the game, and the design of the ground is very interesting.
> 
> ...


 yup is a litle bit far from the city :yes:


----------



## alfista159 (Jun 1, 2005)

Those entrances are similiar to San Siro`s! But are made in a very original way in this case! Love the colors! The roof is monumental and very elegant!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

hngcm said:


> I agree, at least make the bottom 10 rows connected...


Why do all stadium stands have to be connected? What makes this stadium unique is exactly that which you don't like.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

the roof is what makes it unique


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Portugal-Liechenstein will take place here on Saturday.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

traveler said:


> what are you guys fussing about.that is a great stadium.beautiful stadium.


~Thanks. I know there are millions of you that are interested in them.


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Is it me or are the best pics of da luz the ones with the england fans in them from euro 2004.


Yes, of course. Even ugly Nürnberg will look sooooooo gUUd because of you guys.
:sleepy: 

I like Bessa, Braga, Da Luz and Dragao. Except Da Luz, they are all pretty unique and fit perfectly to their surrounding.
The seating looks terrible at José Alvalade, but the stadium is good.

Aveiro and Leiria look disguting from the outside. Maybe it's a try of art... simple, naive, uninspired art, which only function is to make people think: look, it's art! - but it's definitely not a good stadium design. Looks like a happy "let's be friends" attitude which doesn't fit to football. Even if you want to deescalate the atmosphere.


----------



## vivayo (May 6, 2003)

Portugal, has maybe the best stadiums in the world, considering the proportion of its size and population..


----------



## Socrates (Oct 20, 2005)

Some wacky designs there but all very impressive!
I would love to see similar stadiums located throughout Scotland, but it'll never happen.


----------



## Quorn (Apr 6, 2006)

Socrates said:


> Some wacky designs there but all very impressive!
> I would love to see similar stadiums located throughout Scotland, but it'll never happen.


da roofs dey gots on da stadiums in portugal would just not be pratical in scotland. you'd git drenched out brudda every game you know das right


----------



## North_Beach (Jan 21, 2006)

I wouldn't like to see this amount of large stadiums in Scotland. Look at Portuguese attendance figures - very poor for such great stadiums!! Boavista have a superb ground, but each week there is an average of 4036 in a superb 30000 stadium!!!!

Hearts are going to increase their capacity to about 24000, and Rangers will have a slight increase to 51600 for next season. These are sensible upgrades.


Portugal -

SL Benfica - stadium 65647 - average attendance 42365
FC do Porto - stadium 50948 - average attendance 37256
Sporting CP - stadium 50528 - average attendance 30609
Vitória SC Guimarães - stadium 30146 - average attendance 15139
SC de Braga - stadium 30112 - average attendance 11189
A Académica - stadium 30210 - average attendance 8228
Vitória FC - stadium 21532 - average attendance 4050
Boavista FC - stadium 30000 - average attendance 4036
CS Marítimo - stadium 9177 - average attendance 4033
CF Os Belenenses - stadium 20300 - average attendance 3943
UD de Leira - stadium 29771 - average attendance 3470
Gil Vicente FC - stadium 12504 - average attendance 3334
FC Paços de Ferreira - stadium 5200 - average attendance 2843
Rio Ave FC - stadium 12815 - average attendance 2286
FC de Penafiel - stadium 6500 - average attendance 2062
CD Nacional Madeira - stadium 9177 - average attendance 1886
A Naval 1º Maio - stadium 10000 - average attendance 1727
CF Estrela da Amadora - stadium 12630 - average attendance 1657

Country population - 10.4 million, Overall average attendance 10122, Overall stadium usage of capacity 41.2%


Scotland -

Celtic - stadium 60832 - average attendance 58529
Rangers - stadium 50549 - average attendance 49212
Heart of Midlothian - stadium 18008 - average attendance 16732
Hibernian - stadium 17458 - average attendance 13595
Aberdeen - stadium 22199 - average attendance 12795
Dundee United - stadium 14223 - average attendance 8525
Motherwell - stadium 13742 - average attendance 6652
Kilmarnock - stadium 18128 - average attendance 6628
Dunfermline Athletic - stadium 12558 - average attendance 6271
Falkirk - stadium 6500 - average attendance 5672
Livingston - stadium 10006 - average attendance 5618
Inverness CT - stadium 7512 - average attendance 5273

Country population - 5 million, Overall average attendance 16294, Overall stadium usage of capacity 77.67%


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

in fact :yes:


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

wheres the rest of the stadiums? Portugal has more than just the Euro 2004 stadiums, like OS Belenenses' stadium. Btw is that stadium ever going to be finished?

and what about SC Salgueiros


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Other portuguese stadiums*



Christos7 said:


> Since this is Portugal's stadiums, i've always been curious, do you guys have pics of the clubs stadiums which were not part of euro 2004?



Yes we do:

CF Os Belenenses - Restelo Stadium




























Gil Vicente FC Stadium  





































Estádio Nacional do Jamor -Lisbon





































Pavilhão Atlantico - Lisbon



















Varzim Stadium - Povoa de Varzim



















Agueda Stadium - City of Águeda




























Marinha Grande Stadium:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*New stadium for V. Setúbal F. Club*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*New stadium for Futebol Clube Barreirense*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*New stadium for Salgueiros F. Club*










To see a flash movie on it, click HERE.


----------



## North_Beach (Jan 21, 2006)

I watched the movie, but it wasn't very flash!! It was quite basic to be honest!


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Paulo2004 said:


> Yes we do:



Thanks Paulo kay:

I am impressed, the stadiums are all in good condition and look new. In Greece some of the lower teams have horrible stadiums, even if they are improving slowly. (should have been done long ago)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

North_Beach said:


> I watched the movie, but it wasn't very flash!! It was quite basic to be honest!


I meant the movie runs with the Flash programme.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Christos7 said:


> Thanks Paulo kay:
> 
> I am impressed, the stadiums are all in good condition and look new. In Greece some of the lower teams have horrible stadiums, even if they are improving slowly. (should have been done long ago)
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


Sure kay:


----------



## North_Beach (Jan 21, 2006)

Paulo2004 said:


> I meant the movie runs with the Flash programme.


I know. British humour never really works outside of Britain.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Podias ter-lhes dito que o Salgueiros acabou com o futebol profissional e que o estádio nunca passará de um lago artificial no meio da cidade.

By the way, the Restelo is already an all-seater with blue seats.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Aka said:


> Podias ter-lhes dito que o Salgueiros acabou com o futebol profissional e que o estádio nunca passará de um lago artificial no meio da cidade,


I didn't know that. Mas ainda figura no site do clube.


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

^^ LOL. It's an artificial lake but it has fish in it! :lol:

I totally agree on the issue of having bigger stadia than the average attendance :yes: In Scotland the footballing culture among the people is much older and much much stronger than in Portugal - it's a way of life; that's why you have those attendance figures and your stadia always are full, even if the capacities aren't as big as ours. Add the fact that the ticketing price/buying power ratio is much lower in Scotland than here.


----------



## Quorn (Apr 6, 2006)

ya peeps speaking portuguese iz well rude, dere iz forums ya can jet ta if ya wants ta speak dat. keep it English on here or move on yall. show some respect!! slap mah fro! 

w0rrrrrrd!!!!


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Football tickets in Portugal are too expensive for our standard monetary condition - this sounded weird. But Portugal is strange concerning football attendances. One team may have a 20.000 attendance in one match but have a 300.000 people ticket search for bigger games.


----------



## North_Beach (Jan 21, 2006)

A lot of people don't realise how expensive tickets are in Scotland. Rangers/Celtic ticket prices are higher than half the Premiership clubs......and it cost me £18/26Euro for the cheapest ticket to go watch St.Mirren last week in the division below the SPL!!

Benfica's stadium is superb, Porto's is stunning and Sporting Lisbon's is also very nice. I actually like the colours at Sportings ground. But the best is Boavista...an amazing stadium with superb steep enclosed stands!! It's just a shame Boavista don't get bigger crowds.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Quorn said:


> ya peeps speaking portuguese iz well rude, dere iz forums ya can jet ta if ya wants ta speak dat. *keep it English* on here or move on yall. show some respect!! slap mah fro!
> 
> w0rrrrrrd!!!!


You could also do the same. Not all Mankind understand that iz=is or dere=there or ya=you or dat=that. If I spoke portuguese with Paulo was only to clear some things with him concerning one post he made.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

North_Beach said:


> and it cost me £18/26Euro for the cheapest ticket to go watch St.Mirren last week in the division below the SPL!!


Actually, that's not THAT much. And you're richer, I guess.


----------



## North_Beach (Jan 21, 2006)

It's a quite a lot for a game in the 2nd division! 

and remember, the wages in Scotland are much lower than the UK average.

The cheapest ticket for Rangers v Villareal (which I went to) was 60euro, which I think is a lot for 90 minutes of 'entertainment'.


----------



## Quorn (Apr 6, 2006)

Aka said:


> You could also do the same. Not all Mankind understand that iz=is or dere=there or ya=you or dat=that. If I spoke portuguese with Paulo was only to clear some things with him concerning one post he made.


ya should use da pm option then an' not post on da main forum it iz very offensive an' ya wouldn't like me when I'm offended bro trust me don't make me shank ya!


----------



## North_Beach (Jan 21, 2006)

Quorn said:


> ya should use da pm option then an' not post on da main forum it iz very offensive an' ya wouldn't like me when I'm offended bro trust me don't make me shank ya!



Please speak English.......or some recognized language!


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Quorn said:


> ya should use da pm option then an' not post on da main forum it iz very offensive an' ya wouldn't like me when I'm offended bro trust me don't make me shank ya!


Believe me, I have to lead with someone a lot worst than you every single day. And since when English - or... that that you write - is the official language of SkyscraperCity?


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Dammit, not "lead" but "deal".


----------



## Quorn (Apr 6, 2006)

Aka said:


> Believe me, I have to lead with someone a lot worst than you every single day. And since when English - or... that that you write - is the official language of SkyscraperCity?


dis here iz da english section if ya wants ta speak portuguese then jet here 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=323

dis dare iz fo' all ya hood rats who iz portuguses dis here place iz english only don' push me and shit or ah might show ya da colour o' muh ma fuckin gat Ya' know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, tickets may also be very expensive but the search isn't low nor people complaint about it since the british stadiums are always packed. Here, we don't have (1) your wages, nor (2) your spectacular football, neither (3) your passion for the game.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like we have a funny wannabe newcomer.


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

Quorn said:


> dis here iz da english section if ya wants ta speak portuguese then jet here
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=323
> 
> dis dare iz fo' all ya hood rats who iz portuguses dis here place iz english only don' push me and shit or ah might show ya da colour o' muh ma fuckin gat Ya' know what I'm sayin'?


How old are you? 10?

Everytime, when you think it can't get worse, strange new guys come to this forum and they even get funnier and funnier... 
It's like a little freak-show from time to time. Really a pitty, that it is on this thread now.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Further pics of Belenenses stadium (restelo)*


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

More of Restelo:

































They still think people care about them...


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

More of Estádio Cidade de Barcelos (Gil Vicente):


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

How exactly were the euro 2004 stadiums funded?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

they are new stadiums built over the old ones!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Aka said:


> More of Estádio Cidade de Barcelos (Gil Vicente):


this one is nice :uh:


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Arpels said:


> they are new stadiums built over the old ones!!


That doesnt mean their going to be free, did the public pay for all the work or did the clubs contribute?


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

At least no Portuguese ever had any fissures in the stands, or roofs falling..............


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

matherto said:


> your forgetting that the rest of Portugal's stadiums are crap and that Germany also have new stadiums (which is basically what you're opinion is about, the Euro 2004 stadiums). and Braga's stadium isn't that good at all. It's very dreary and boring, you're all just over-awed by the fact it's built next to a cliff face, which means less stands, which means crap atmosphere


Yeah, as if you know all there is to know about our stadiums. There are at least 5 other stdiums in Portugal, besides the ones built for Euro2004, that are spectacular, although much smaller. In fact I don't think German's stadiums are that spectacular, except for Munich's new arena ofcourse.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Dragão is the best!!!
Portugal's stadia are awesome!
IMO much better than the German ones for WC2006 even though Portugal is a smaller country...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

crossbowman said:


> Dragão is the best!!!
> Portugal's stadia are awesome!
> IMO much better than the German ones for WC2006 even though Portugal is a smaller country...


I think so too.


----------



## al74 (Apr 26, 2006)

Germany has great stadiums too, but Portugal as a smaller country; in comparisson has much better stadiums, I am not Portuguese nor German, as an architect and a football fan (southamerican one) there´s no german stadium with the atmosphere Stadium do Dragao has, and if you want to feel real football atmosphere visit Buenos Aires La Bombonera stadium (Boca Juniors stadium)........and I really think Braga stadium is magnificent.

Munich arena is great outside, inside the stadium; it´s like many others..........nothing new


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

so anyway, hows SC Salgueiros' new stadium coming along?

and aren't Setubal building one too?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Beira Mar's stadium and its representative soccer club returns to the Portuguese league! :cheer:


----------



## O Alemao (Apr 14, 2006)

Great news! That stadium should host first league games!!
I´m hope´n Vitoria Guimaraes will stay in ,as well!!!

:lock: :cheer: kay:  :dizzy:  :rofl: :colgate: :horse: epper: :applause: :bow: :carrot: :dj: :dj: :righton: :weird: :dance: :dance: :banana: :cucumber: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

O Alemao said:


> Great news! That stadium should host first league games!!
> I´m hope´n Vitoria Guimaraes will stay in ,as well!!!QUOTE]
> 
> It didn't, sorry man. The 1st division portuguese league has lost a good stadium.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

^^ Above all a great club.. stadiums don't make teams!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Vitoria de Guimarães is now out of the first league by the first time in 50 years


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Vitoria de Guimarães will come in the next year to the first division again  




matherto said:


> your forgetting that the rest of Portugal's stadiums are crap and that Germany also have new stadiums (which is basically what you're opinion is about, the Euro 2004 stadiums). and Braga's stadium isn't that good at all. It's very dreary and boring, you're all just over-awed by the fact it's built next to a cliff face, which means less stands, which means crap atmosphere


:lol: envy? Portugal have made 10 new stadiums to Euro, all of them magnificient, but also have other great stadiums 

Atmosphere? man.. the atmosphere in a game is made by ppl, not for stadium.. and Portugal have a lot of football fans, so the all the stadiums have a great atmosphere.

by the way, what do you think about the 10 new stadiums? and what do you think about Dragon Stadium in specific?


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> ^^ Vitoria de Guimarães will come in the next year to the first division again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


other great stadiums, well 3 quarters of Belenenses' ground are good, and Gil Vicente's is pretty good. other than that, I can't see any good ones.

Portugal may have plenty of fans, but with fans on only 2 sides at Braga, the atmosphere will suffer, and the 2 stands that are built aren't exactly the nicest looking ones in the world.

but as far as the 10 Euro stadiums, they are excellent in terms of quality, they mostly look great and ndoubtably have excellent facilities.

the Dragao stadium is amazing, I visited there for the first game when United played Portugal and it was incredible, easily one of the best looking and best quality stadiums in the world. I also have a soft spot from the other one in Oporto, Boavista's ground, it just looks tidy and smart, and thats why I like it.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

ohh, so you visited Porto, do you liked the city? (well, 2004 was a year of many developments in the city.. so many parts was in construction.. but ok, there still have many things under construction for now.. but month by month, new things appear in the city )


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

fantastic stadia for a country with character. I am Dutch, so Portugal and Holland are more or less in the same position internationaly, but what a fantastic stadiums Portugal has now. You guys showed a lot of balls!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

ehehehehe  thanks 

all european countries have lot of balls!  Europe is THE continent


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

skaP187 said:


> fantastic stadia for a country with character. I am Dutch, so Portugal and Holland are more or less in the same position internationaly, but what a fantastic stadiums Portugal has now. You guys showed a lot of balls!


Without wanting to sound cocky: when we want to show the world what are the positive things we do best, we tend to surprise ourselves  We were in need of this facility-evolution and some of the projects are great  
It's the same need that made Germany build such new-looking stadia and will probably force Italy to do the same, if they win the Euro'2012 bid


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

matherto said:


> other great stadiums, well 3 quarters of Belenenses' ground are good, and Gil Vicente's is pretty good. other than that, I can't see any good ones.


Tell me the names of 10 good - at least with the same facilities - stadiums in:
* Spain
* France
* Belgium
* Italy
* Greece
* Rep. Ireland
* Denmark
* Sweden
* Norway
* Finland
* Russia
etc.

We only have 10 - the Euro ones - great stadiums in Portugal? At least we have them.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Filipe_Golias said:


> Without wanting to sound cocky: when we want to show the world what are the positive things we do best, we tend to surprise ourselves  We were in need of this facility-evolution and some of the projects are great
> It's the same need that made Germany build such new-looking stadia and will probably force Italy to do the same, if they win the Euro'2012 bid



To be hounest, I like the Portugese stadiums far better then the German stadiums. But that is a matter of taste. Berlin can't compete with Benfica. 
I do like Munchen and Leipzig and Gelsenkirchen but that is about it. But again that is about taste I guess. Concerning the bid from Italy I do not expect that much there the world cup didn't do them any good either. There are only two stadiums I realy like in Italy which are San Siro and the stadium of Sampdoria/Genoa. The rest does not realy do it for me, but let's wait and see.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Didn't Arsenall get some inspiration from the Benfica stadium by the way? except for the rooth (which I do not realy like to be honest) it is all the same. Which is not a bad thing I guess, but still


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

skaP187 said:


> Didn't Arsenall get some inspiration from the Benfica stadium by the way? except for the rooth (which I do not realy like to be honest) it is all the same. Which is not a bad thing I guess, but still


I'd say HOK Sport.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

HOK Sport? what's that?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am allready looking in google, so maybe? Okay I get it they are architects or something. Did they do both Stadiums? I am working through the portfolio now


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

I can see that yep they did. mmmmm do not know how to think about the stadium now... A bit a lack of originality, but it is still a great stadium only smaller then the Benfica stadium... which is logical because it is a bigger club (hehehe they do win eurofinals although it was a long long time ago..) Back to the realitly. Thanks for the info Aka! I didnot know these company yet. it is going to be a favourite on my list for sure!


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Aka said:


> Tell me the names of 10 good - at least with the same facilities - stadiums in:
> * Spain
> * France
> * Belgium
> ...



You are right, but get Spain out of there... You cannot match Spain by far... Even in the segunda division they have great Stadiums (Elche, Alicante, Murcia to be and that is only where I live, I do not know about the rest)
The other countries cannot compete with Portugal :eek2:


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

It's too easy to have a good quality stadia if they're new, but they haven't history


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the new ones dont have great history but they had been made in the same sacred round the old ones (its a sacred place) :laugh:


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

SkyLerm said:


> It's too easy to have a good quality stadia if they're new, but they haven't history


History is something from the passed no? so why bother anyway, new stadiums are beeing build to make or to be able to make history no?


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

skaP187 said:


> You are right, but get Spain out of there... You cannot match Spain by far... Even in the segunda division they have great Stadiums (Elche, Alicante, Murcia to be and that is only where I live, I do not know about the rest)


I know that. The question is: How many of them could host a european championship match *today*? There are those small details...

I'll give you the Elche example. Good stadium? Yeah, we can say yes. But... where's the 2/3 stands roof?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Aka said:


> I know that. The question is: How many of them could host a european championship match *today*? There are those small details...
> 
> I'll give you the Elche example. Good stadium? Yeah, we can say yes. But... where's the 2/3 stands roof?



okay okay, there is no (2/3) rooth, but the sun is always shining here! 
But if you say now, that would be a problem as everything always hapens here manana (sorry cannot get the correct n )  
Wouldn't be to hard though to get Spanish stadiums in good shape as they are not to bad at this moment allready. But you see in my writing that i have diffeculties to admit it, but you're right! (didn't now about the 2/3 rule :eek2: damn...)


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

skaP187 said:


> okay okay, there is no (2/3) rooth, but the sun is always shining here!


Yep, but those stupid UEFA vikings - for nordic forumers, don't get me wrong, it's just a joke - don't give a damn.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

I like this stadium very much, it is unique! with the mountains and everything yep i like it. As I understood the club who is playing there had a rather good season or am I full of it now?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

skaP187 said:


> I like this stadium very much, it is unique! with the mountains and everything yep i like it. As I understood the club who is playing there had a rather good season or am I full of it now?


Yes it did. It ended up in 4th place.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Coimbra's soccer stadium*


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> ohh, so you visited Porto, do you liked the city? (well, 2004 was a year of many developments in the city.. so many parts was in construction.. but ok, there still have many things under construction for now.. but month by month, new things appear in the city )


the city was great, plenty of friendly people and so on, I do like Portugal. As for the developments, it gave the impression of being a brilliant city in about.....5 years maybe, when they've finished it all


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


>


that's looks impressive, very classy


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Alvalade Stadium in Lisbon*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Estádio da Luz - Lisbon*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Guimarães stadium*


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Paulo2004 said:


>


Mê estádio! 

At least is a recent one. The bingo is still to be open. What that photo doesn't show is how the other sides look like nowadays: a shopping mall.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

matherto said:


> the city was great, plenty of friendly people and so on, I do like Portugal. As for the developments, it gave the impression of being a brilliant city in about.....5 years maybe, when they've finished it all


thanx for your coment  

yeah there are some things under construction. in 1 year or less i believe that will be everything ready


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

matherto said:


> that's looks impressive, very classy


Yes, one of the (if not the) best outdoor stadium façades, here in Portugal :yes:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> thanx for your coment
> 
> yeah there are some things under construction. in 1 year or less i believe that will be everything ready


For sure.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Paulo2004 said:


>


don't you think da luz looks the best in those pix with England fans and flags from Euro 2004


----------



## Seth Gecko (May 23, 2006)

That from the England - Portugal game?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

England V France?


----------



## Seth Gecko (May 23, 2006)

Good point - asked without even looking at the players on the pitch. Guess England played more than 1 game at that ground then.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes, I guess overall English and Dutch fans are the most seen in soccer tournaments.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Paulo2004 said:


> Yes, I guess overall English and Dutch fans are the most seen in soccer tournaments.


There are a lot of swedes too. But I guess they're more easily distinguished because all of them use one colour.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

England had the most fans by far at WC02 and euro 2004. probably the other tournaments aswell, the dutch fans didn't fill their stadium in Leipzig in their first match at this yeaars wc


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bullshit!!! There were no tickets for sale anymore, I think you were looking to the Servian stand. A match from Holland in Germany not sold out in the Dutch part is unthinkable!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

skaP187 said:


> Bullshit!!! There were no tickets for sale anymore, I think you were looking to the Servian stand. A match from Holland in Germany not sold out in the Dutch part is unthinkable!


but if that was an england match, the english fans would've have snapped up those tickets and filled the stadium


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

The stadium was filled. The original attendance of 37.000 was incorrect and later changed to 42.000.

It's true that English fans are willing to pay a lot of money. A friend of mine sold his UEFA Cup Final ticket for €3000 (he bought it for about €50) to a Boro fan. He couldn't help laughing when they lost 4-0.


----------



## nano2192 (May 7, 2006)

i like the architecture of all portugish stadiums....


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Quintana said:


> The stadium was filled. The original attendance of 37.000 was incorrect and later changed to 42.000.
> 
> It's true that English fans are willing to pay a lot of money. A friend of mine sold his UEFA Cup Final ticket for €3000 (he bought it for about €50) to a Boro fan. He couldn't help laughing when they lost 4-0.


just shows English fans will follow their teams, win, lose or draw. thats what u call real pationate fans


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Portuguese Stadiums*

*Guimarães:*




















*Braga:*





























*Dragão, Porto:*






































*Boavista, Porto:*





























*Aveiro:*





























*Coimbra:*





























*Leiria:*




















*Luz, Lisbon:*















































*Alvalade, Lisbon:*





























*Restelo, Lisbon:*





























*Faro-Loulé, Algarve:*





































(pictures found on google.com)


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Daniel....... Again?


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

hum?


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=336127


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

nano2192 said:


> i like the architecture of all portugish stadiums....


World class!! Aren't they?


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> England had the most fans by far at WC02 and euro 2004. probably the other tournaments aswell, the dutch fans didn't fill their stadium in Leipzig in their first match at this yeaars wc


WC02? Serious? You had more fans there? Naaaah, we were with way more than you. We sold out every game we played over there, in Japan ánd Korea.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Netherlands weren't in Korea and Japan.............. (Thanks to Portugal, by the way)


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

Aka said:


> Netherlands weren't in Korea and Japan.............. (Thanks to Portugal, by the way)


Are you denying that we did sold out every game we played in Japan and Korea?


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

you could name this thread Swiming Pools for Diving


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Martuh said:


> Are you denying that we did sold out every game we played in Japan and Korea?


I never said that!


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

zaqattaq said:


> you could name this thread Swiming Pools for Diving


You could name the Wembley thread as WWE!!


























Me? Giving a nudge? Gosh!!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> you could name this thread Swiming Pools for Diving


what is THAT supposed to mean?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

its supposed to mean that he is stupid i think.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

Aka said:


> You could name the Wembley thread as WWE!!


WTF? Rooney stepped on the guys balls by accident as everyone knows. You've posted that pic (that makes situation look worse than it was) to get other people on your side.


----------



## Chairman (Jun 1, 2006)

Boavista and Braga are my favs.


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> its supposed to mean that he is stupid i think.


It's supposed to mean that every Portuguese player has been taught to be an Olympic diver since the age of 2. Sportsmanship is a unheardof word in the Iberian penninsula isn't it. You're horrible cheats and after Rooney got sent off, we were easily the better side. Carraghers penalty should've stood because the referee blew the whistle, which should mean that the keeper just has to deal with it, ready or not, but no........it didn't.

Ronaldo should've been sent off for cheating as well, first yellow card for all the pathetic diving he did, and then another yellow card for trying to get Rooney sent off, which is supposed to be banned by Fifa's new directives, but again no.....he wasn't sent off.

It seems that honesty doesn't get you very far in football these days


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank Lord everybody on this planet know how you are.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

The problem with the brits is that they hate latin countries because they know how to dribble and to play football without being 90 minutes crossing a ball. And the only way they can stop them is by... making fouls - see the number of fouls the English made yesterday. And what about Crouch - that amazing player :bash: - ignoring Hugo Viana on the floor? Delicious british fair play. :cheers: 

Do want an history lesson? In the 1966 World Cup, the semi-final between England and Portugal should have been played on the stadium of the team that had made more points during the competition. It was Portugal, so the match should have been played at Liverpool. But what happened? They moved the match to Wembley and the portuguese players had to make a long and tiring train trip to London. And in all the competition you were carried by the refs. It was worse than Argentina 1978.

Stop being arrogant. You're not the fair play country, you hate when others show how you're not that good - Mourinho? - and you just have jealous of countries that play MUCH better than you.
You just have to see how many people around the World support you...


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Aka said:


> The problem with the brits is that they hate latin countries because they know how to dribble and to play football without being 90 minutes crossing a ball. And the only way they can stop them is by... making fouls - see the number of fouls the English made yesterday. And what about Crouch - that amazing player :bash: - ignoring Hugo Viana on the floor? Delicious british fair play. :cheers


the fact with Crouch and Viana was that Crouch was unaware and didn't see Viana go down like a complete pussy on the floor. If Viana did make a complete hash of it like all players from countried such as Portugal, Spain, Italy, Brazil and so on, then it wouldn't have mattered. Interesting how every time a Portuguese player went down, screaming and rolling around in pain, the next minute he was back up and running freely again as if nothing had happened.

Delicious Portuguese fair play


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Aka said:


> Do want an history lesson? In the 1966 World Cup, the semi-final between England and Portugal should have been played on the stadium of the team that had made more points during the competition. It was Portugal, so the match should have been played at Liverpool. But what happened? They moved the match to Wembley and the portuguese players had to make a long and tiring train trip to London.


By your reasoning, the semi-final between West Germany and the USSR should therefore have been played in Sunderland - why did they "switch" it to Liverpool?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

matherto said:


> It's supposed to mean that every Portuguese player has been taught to be an Olympic diver since the age of 2. Sportsmanship is a unheardof word in the Iberian penninsula isn't it. You're horrible cheats and after Rooney got sent off, we were easily the better side. Carraghers penalty should've stood because the referee blew the whistle, which should mean that the keeper just has to deal with it, ready or not, but no........it didn't.
> 
> Ronaldo should've been sent off for cheating as well, first yellow card for all the pathetic diving he did, and then another yellow card for trying to get Rooney sent off, which is supposed to be banned by Fifa's new directives, but again no.....he wasn't sent off.
> 
> It seems that honesty doesn't get you very far in football these days


maybe...at the end of the day england was always going to lose on penalties..playing defensively for 90 mins knowing very well that your chances on penalities against most sides are slim isnt very wise...everbody waited for rooney and for him to get fit..what a waste..


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

England fans leave the portuguese alone. I know getting knocked out the way we did wasn't nice with all the cheating and Ronaldo getting on your nerves but it happens. I've been to Portugal twice and fell in love with it. The people are lovely and well the woman are the finest I have ever seen. I think the pathetic bickering should stop and that we must remember that all footballers are just as bad as each other. All the best to Portugal. Good luck against France. 

I love the portuguese stadiums that featured in Euro 2004. My favourite stadium in the world at the moment is Estádio do Dragão.










Great stadium :applause:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

dragao is quiet cool


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> maybe...at the end of the day england was always going to lose on penalties..playing defensively for 90 mins knowing very well that your chances on penalities against most sides are slim isnt very wise...everbody waited for rooney and for him to get fit..what a waste..


theres no maybe about it, we always lose on penalties, it's as certain as the fact that we're all going to die one day, 100% true. We didn't really play that defensively, in fairness, we didn't constantly attack, but I think it was pretty end-to-end stuff. Rooney cannot play as a lone striker, Crouch can, Sven wrecked it all by playing one striker, he should have played Crouch up top with Rooney just behind, like he used to, and it's Rooneys best position. Crouch played perfectly when he came on, there's only him and Hargreaves who stood out. And for at least the last 10 minutes of extra time, he shouldve thrown Walcott on, just to see what his pace would have been like against the Portuguese, who were tired (mind you, every player was)


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> dragao is quiet cool


Dragao is extremely cool


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Aka said:


> The problem with the brits is that they hate latin countries because they know how to dribble and to play football without being 90 minutes crossing a ball. And the only way they can stop them is by... making fouls - see the number of fouls the English made yesterday. And what about Crouch - that amazing player :bash: - ignoring Hugo Viana on the floor? Delicious british fair play. :cheers:


Firstly, don't say "brits" when talking about the England team. You'll offend the Scots and Welsh!

Secondly, there were no more bad fouls by England in this game than there were by Portugal. Viana went down very easily in order to stop an English attack. Not because he was hurt. As to fair play, I remember Robinson kicking the ball out so that a player could receive treatment and, instead of returning it to him, the Portuguese kicked it out for a throw in, right by the corner flag. Poor show. Furthermore, I don't see how the Portuguese can complain about fouls when Figo clearly headbutted Cocu in the last match but, ridiculously, escaped without punishment.

Thirdly, If the ref had done his job properly, he should have blown for not one, but two fouls on Rooney by Portugal players in the immediate build up to the sending off. If he had done so, Rooney would not have been sent off. However, that said, I believe that Rooney's back heel into Carvalho (not a stamp - if it had been a stamp, Carvalho would still be on the floor!) was deliberate.



> Do want an history lesson? In the 1966 World Cup, the semi-final between England and Portugal should have been played on the stadium of the team that had made more points during the competition. It was Portugal, so the match should have been played at Liverpool. But what happened? They moved the match to Wembley and the portuguese players had to make a long and tiring train trip to London. And in all the competition you were carried by the refs. It was worse than Argentina 1978.


Oh grow up and stop whining! Honestly! Paranoid nonsense!



> Stop being arrogant. You're not the fair play country, you hate when others show how you're not that good - Mourinho? - and you just have jealous of countries that play MUCH better than you.
> You just have to see how many people around the World support you


Arrogant? That would be you. Any neutral would agree that Portugal were no better than England yesterday, even when England were down to ten men. Yes, Portugal dominated possession after Rooney was sent off. But you did nothing with it until the last kick of the match, when Maniche missed. England created by far the better chances.

I like Portugal. I like most Portugese people that I have come across (even if you aren't exactly a good advertisement for your country, judging by current behaviour). Congratulations to Portugal for making to the semi final. It was a tough game and it was a shame that one side had to lose in such a manner. I hope you go on to beat the French in the semis. But you, Aka, really need to take a leaf out of Phil Scolari's book and learn to win with good grace.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

2005 said:


> England fans leave the portuguese alone. I know getting knocked out the way we did wasn't nice with all the cheating and Ronaldo getting on your nerves but it happens. I've been to Portugal twice and fell in love with it. The people are lovely and well the woman are the finest I have ever seen. I think the pathetic bickering should stop and that we must remember that all footballers are just as bad as each other. All the best to Portugal. Good luck against France.
> 
> I love the portuguese stadiums that featured in Euro 2004. My favourite stadium in the world at the moment is Estádio do Dragão.
> 
> ...


:uh: great pic!!


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

JimB said:


> Oh grow up and stop whining! Honestly! Paranoid nonsense!


Paranoid? It happened and the all World knows it. It hurts knowing that the only thing England won - and their only final - happened that way.



JimB said:


> Arrogant? That would be you. Any neutral would agree that Portugal were no better than England yesterday, even when England were down to ten men.


Really? So why don't I see that anywhere?



JimB said:


> like Portugal. I like most Portugese people that I have come across (even if you aren't exactly a good advertisement for your country, judging by current behaviour).


What? This behaviour? --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZZHJzRDRBU 



> Congratulations to Portugal for making to the semi final.


Thank you. Good luck next time.



> But you, Aka, really need to take a leaf out of Phil Scolari's book and learn to win with good grace.


And you to lose, because it was *YOU* English who started all this sh*t on this and in our forum threads when we were really *quiet*.

See ya.

P.S.: Oh, and it wasn't Cocu. By the way, the *only* person on that stadium who looked like a sissy crying because he was sooooo hurt wasn't portuguese.

*Why don't we all just cheer for the fact there is FOOTBALL and stop attacking each other? Be the love generation! xD*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Aka and company you have a thread in skybar to talk abouth the world cup, can you please go there? thanks kay:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Aka said:


> Paranoid? It happened and the all World knows it. It hurts knowing that the only thing England won - and they're only final - happened that way.


Hahahahahahahaha!

I doubt that anyone but the Portuguese knows about it and I doubt that anyone cares. I certainly don't. For God's sake, man. All that happened was a change of venue. In the pantheon of World Cup scandals, this ranks among the least important - just below the scandal of the packet of Jaffa Cakes that went missing from the Hungarian team bus before their crucial 6-0 loss to the USSR in 1986. Apparently they're still talking about that in Budapest.




> Really? So why don't I see that anywhere?


Probably because you've only read the Portugese press. It was a very even game before Rooney was sent off. It was still an even game after he was sent off. But England created the better chances. Even Scolari has admitted as much.





> What? This behaviour? --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZZHJzRDRBU


Sorry. I don't have broadband. I don't know what you're asking me to watch.




> And you to lose, because it was *YOU* English who started all this sh*t on this and in our forum threads when we were really *quiet*.


We're not talking about other England fans and other Portugal fans. We're talking about you and me. I have have been generous to Portugal in defeat. You, on the other hand, have behaved without grace.



> P.S.: Oh, and it wasn't Cocu. By the way, the *only* person on that stadium who looked like a sissy crying because he was sooooo hurt wasn't portuguese.


Sorry. My bad. It was Van Bommel. Point still stands, though. You can hardly complain about English aggression on the football field when Figo gets away with headbutting an opposition player. Very hypocritical.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

JimB said:


> I doubt that anyone but the Portuguese knows about it and I doubt that anyone cares.


I'm talking about refereeing (I know this doesn't exist) at the 1966 FIFA World Cup.



JimB said:


> Probably because you've only read the Portugese press. It was a very even game before Rooney was sent off. It was still an even game after he was sent off. But England created the better chances. Even Scolari has admitted as much.


Actually no. And I wasn't even talking about the press. I mentioned people from worldwide forums.



JimB said:


> Sorry. I don't have broadband. I don't know what you're asking me to watch.


You don't need broadband. Don't worry, a lot of people have and they can see.



JimB said:


> We're not talking about other England fans and other Portugal fans. We're talking about you and me. I have have been generous to Portugal in defeat. You, on the other hand, have behaved without grace.


A bunch of jerks came here and on our forum with stupid comments about our team and our people. What you want me to do? To shut up? Listen this, nobody talks about us like they were the kings of the Worlds and we shit. Frankly, I wasn't even talking to you before you came to talk to me. So there's no just "you and me". And Grace is Kelly.



JimB said:


> You can hardly complain about English aggression on the football field when Figo gets away with headbutting an opposition player. Very hypocritical.


Those dutch saints? Weird, you're no saints when people attack you. What about Cristiano Ronaldo being put out off the game at the 2nd minute? That stupid Figo......


Arpels, because this: *"Sportsmanship is a unheardof word in the Iberian penninsula isn't it. You're horrible cheats..."* wasn't said on the World Cup thread. And sorry, but I'm no Jesus!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

o said we only read Portuguese press JimB? look at this BAD JOURNALISM made by Sunday Mirror, of course Manchester, Ronaldo and Rooney are superior to this shame 

Sunday Mirror 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NUTS!
ENGLAND 0 PORTUGAL 0 AFTER EXTRA TIME PORTUGAL WIN 3-1 ON PENALTIES Roo off as we crash out He blasts Utd 'pal' for goading him
Simon Mullock
WAYNE Rooney was sent off as England crashed out of the World Cup after a penalty shoot-out.

The Manchester United star saw red in the 62nd minute after stamping on Portugal's Ricardo Carvalho and then pushing Cristiano Ronaldo.

But after England's fifth shoot-out defeat in a major tournament, Rooney accused United team 'mate' Ronaldo of winding him up and vowed he'd never play with him again.

Ronaldo appeared to urge referee Horacio Elizondo to send Rooney off and when the red card was shown Ronaldo winked at coach Luiz Felipe Scolari.

One of Rooney's gutted team mates revealed afterwards: "Ronaldo was goading Wayne before the game and said he was going to get him sent off."

To rub salt into England's wound, Ronaldo scored the decisive penalty


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

and now please, once again, go to Skybar!!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Aka said:


> I'm talking about refereeing (I know this doesn't exist) at the 1966 FIFA World Cup.


Go on. What refereeing? What happened?





> Actually no. And I wasn't even talking about the press. I mentioned people from worldwide forums.


Yes. And anyone on a worldwide forum with a genuinely neutral stance would agree that it was an even game. I repeat: even Phil Scolari admitted as much. If the Portugal coach can admit it, it frankly beggars belief that you can't.





> You don't need broadband. Don't worry, a lot of people have and they can see.


I can't be arsed to wait 15 minutes while it downloads. So why not tell me what the pictures are of?





> A bunch of jerks came here and on our forum with stupid comments about our team and our people. What you want me to do? To shut up? Listen this, nobody talks about us like they were the kings of the Worlds and we shit. Frankly, I wasn't even talking to you before you came to talk to me. So there's no just "you and me". And Grace is Kelly.


A *bunch* of jerks? Hardly. From what I can tell, there were two posters on this thread (one of whom's nationality is uncertain, since he lives in America but supports England, Germany and Ivory Coast) making stupid comments. And if people like that are making fools of themselves, why do you feel the need to get down to their level and make an equally big fool of yourself?





> Those dutch saints? Weird, you're no saints when people attack you. What about Cristiano Ronaldo being put out off the game at the 2nd minute? That stupid Figo......


You miss the point again. If you want to avoid accusations of hypocrisy,you can't go around complaining about England's aggressive play when one of your players was caught by the world's cameras headbutting an opponent in the previous match!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Arpels said:


> o said we only read Portuguese press JimB? look at this BAD JOURNALISM made by Sunday Mirror, of course Manchester, Ronaldo and Rooney are superior to this shame
> 
> Sunday Mirror
> 
> ...


Mate, you don't need to tell me about England's appalling tabloid press!

Do what we do - just ignore it!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

its what I doo :yes:


----------



## serial_man (Aug 21, 2005)

1st FcPorto - ManU (Costinha last minute @ Old Trafford, remember?)

2nd Sporting Lisbon (Uefa Cup 2 years ago --» Newcastle, Boro...)

3rd Benfica (UEFA CL This year --» ManU...Liverpool...(Simão, remember? Ouch! The Kop --» =X)

National Team...

Euro 2000 --» 3-2 OUCH!

Euro 2004 --» 2-2... Penalty Shoot-Out...OUCH! Ricardo owns!

World Cup 2006 --» 0-0...Penalty Shoot-Out...OUCH! Ricardo owns again! (What a surprise...)

Comments?...

TRY AGAIN :hilarious


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

serial_man said:


> 1st FcPorto - ManU (Costinha last minute @ Old Trafford, remember?)
> 
> 2nd Sporting Lisbon (Uefa Cup 2 years ago --» Newcastle, Boro...)
> 
> ...


Yep. Well done.

Benfica also beat my team, Spurs, 4-3 in the semi final of the European Cup in 1962. Jimmy Greaves had two goals disallowed for very dodgy offside decisions!

But hey. I guess English teams have also had their successes against Portugese teams too. Frankly, though, I can't be bothered to recount all of them. I'm above that sort of thing!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

2005 said:


> WTF? Rooney stepped on the guys balls by accident as everyone knows. You've posted that pic (that makes situation look worse than it was) to get other people on your side.


By accident??!! I hope nobody steps on yours by accident......


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

JimB said:


> Go on. What refereeing? What happened?


One example? 3-2. if it was for Germany what would be the decision?
But f... it. Maradona's hand was worse.



JimB said:


> Yes. And anyone on a worldwide forum with a genuinely neutral stance would agree that it was an even game. I repeat: even Phil Scolari admitted as much. If the Portugal coach can admit it, it frankly beggars belief that you can't.


Who said it wasn't?



JimB said:


> I can't be arsed to wait 15 minutes while it downloads. So why not tell me what the pictures are of?


Because you should see it to compare my behaviour and how I advertise my country.



JimB said:


> A *bunch* of jerks? Hardly. From what I can tell, there were two posters on this thread (one of whom's nationality is uncertain, since he lives in America but supports England, Germany and Ivory Coast) making stupid comments. And if people like that are making fools of themselves, why do you feel the need to get down to their level and make an equally big fool of yourself?


Like I said: I'm no Jesus. And I'm tired of seeing stupid people saying how shitty my country is. What would be your reaction if an american said stupid stuff about your contry? By the reaction you had thanks to a fool and hypocrit like me I would guess it would be quite the same.



> You miss the point again. If you want to avoid accusations of hypocrisy,you can't go around complaining about England's aggressive play when one of your players was caught by the world's cameras headbutting an opponent in the previous match!


I'm complaining because someone said that only happens with Iberian people and we're tired of seeing worse things on Premier League.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


> By accident??!! I hope nobody steps on yours by accident......


Agreed. I think it was deliberate - though I don't think Rooney could see exactly where his foot was going! Ref was right to send him off. The pity of it, though, is that the ref should have blown for a foul on Rooney by Carvalho just before the red card. If he had, then Rooney wouldn't have done what he did and the game wouldn't have lost one of its potentially most exciting players.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:hilarious my good!!


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Then show me, please.


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

theres the 55,000 planned new stadium for Birmingham, I suppose that if we won any proposed bid for the WC, the plans for Leeds new stadium would be brought up again, I don't know what else


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Renders?... Anything?...


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

can't find any, Birmingham supposedly inspired by Telstra Dome I think


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

This? http://www.bbc.co.uk/birmingham/content/articles/2005/10/26/super_sports_stadium_sport_feature.shtml

Doesn't look the Telstra Dome to me...


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

the plans are still around for this but its dependant on a casino license as well, if the government expands its plans for more casino's the it could be built. however as st. andrews is hardly ever filled i dont know if birmingham city could justify moving. hopefully the fan base would be boosted with a new stadium.

also you can add "new anfield" to the list of stadiums for england, another brand new 60,000 + stadium to the list of already fantastic stadiums


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*The most colourful of them all - Aveiro's stadium*

Photo by Paulo2004


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

any pictures from last nights game? preferably from around the 90 minute mark....


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

What game? I don't know what you're talkin' about. :|


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

matherto said:


> any pictures from last nights game? preferably from around the 90 minute mark....


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

The Estádio da Luz in Lisbon replaces the old world famous Luz stadium at a cost of US$143m and is the home of Portugal's most famous football club - Benfica. The design focuses on the 'light' theme of the stadium's name (taken from the name of the locality) and the surrounding development incorporates facilities for other sports, a swimming pool, restaurants and an entertainment centre. The transparent polycarbonate roof allow the sun's rays to filtrate and enter the arena. Estádio da Luz was designed by HOK


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Another portuguese stadium*

Jorge Sampaio Stadium - City of Gaia


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Hum... It looks worse on TV...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Another New portuguese stadium*

Marítimo's new soccer stadium project:


----------



## Golan Trevize (Dec 3, 2005)

My favourite pic from the best portuguese stadium









Dragon Stadium has the best pitch in Portugal and one of the best in Europe, its drainage capabilities are amazing, it doesn't matter how much it rains the pitch is allways good


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

It is a stadium that is unique and yep one of the best of Europe! 
(and so far not beeing copied by an ....ish team


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice stadium. It reminds of this English one.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

quais estádios são olímpicos e poderiam ser usados respectivamente para os jogos da lusofonia e de uma olimpiada?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

carlspannard said:


> Nice stadium. It reminds of this English one.


I can imagine but it is not close enough to call it a copy mop


----------



## Vilak (Mar 31, 2006)

cool!
Thanx.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Alvalade most underrated Stadium ever.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Vilak said:


> Can you point us which ones were built and which one weren't?
> Thanx!


these are the final projects. they were all built


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Pelha said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLnpU46HkQQ Euro 08 Qualifier Highlights: Portugal vs. Kazakhstan


thanks kay:


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

daniel322 said:


> always nice to see a crowded stadium


A rare sight in Portugal indeed


----------



## JacobRit (Sep 11, 2002)

Yuk! running track!!! Portugal has so many much nicer stadia, why play here?


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

because the football federation wants to play all over the country, not only in Lisbon or Oporto 
but this is a good stadium :dunno: it's quite modern and with great comodity


Quintana said:


> A rare sight in Portugal indeed


not in national team games


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

awesome thread, great info tks :applause:


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow  great stuff mate, thx for posting it!! kay:


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice pics,that stadium it's very beutiful kay:


----------



## The Concerned Potato (Jun 1, 2006)

>



that is a VERY swish-looking exterior!!


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

O estádio do dragão é para mim o melhor


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Cool!! Real nice pics of a wonderful stadium from a magnific country!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice Stadiums!! Also looks great.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

vivayo said:


> Portugal, has maybe the best stadiums in the world, considering the proportion of its size and population..


Agree, and the best stadiums in Europe!!


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

^^ exactly


----------



## kinggeorge (Nov 15, 2006)

there nice but they are never filled on a consistent basis therefore..was it worth it


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, they apparently want to host the world cup now using even bigger stadiums...


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

This article, which is reproduced here in the form of an extract, first appeared in the UEFA EURO 2004™ Newsletter No. 4, June 2003.
© UEFA 2003....................................."But, as you know, Portugal's bid was the winner and we became engaged on a construction project that is probably the biggest European football has ever known. It's fantastic for Portugal because it's going to take them from, let's say, the third division to the top of the premier league in terms of facilities. The new stadiums will be permanent assets for the game in Portugal – places where supporters will be happy to take their mothers, wives and kids to enjoy a game in optimal conditions. To use a hackneyed word, it's a revolution."


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

Being from Greece, a country with similar size and population to Portugal, I'm not ashamed to say that I envy their football grounds. Look at any new footbal stadium in the world: Most of them bear some reseblance to some of the Euro 2004 grounds....And the greatest token to Portugal's excellence is their succesors to that tournament a.k.a. AUT/SWI Euro 2008 stadiums....( I could even talk about the originality of stadiums in Germany 2006, but the proportions of a WCup to these of a Euro Cup are so much different, like comparing apples to oranges).


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Amazing, even after the EC they keep on constructing, nice, stadiums in Portugal! Only the att. lack behind, but the stadiums are beautifull mop!


----------



## kinggeorge (Nov 15, 2006)

i wouldnt sya that is a nice stadium, where do teams get the money if they have no fans coming to games


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

EU


----------



## KiwiBrit (Feb 7, 2006)

I like the look of 3 sides of the new stadium of Bonfim, but what is going on with that lowered stand? It almost looks like the thing has collapsed on to itself. From the renders there doesn't appear to be any obvious reasons for not having a more equal proportional stand.

Having said that, is that some kind of important listed building in the bottom right? It kind of reminds me of the cottage at Fulhams FC's ground Craven Cottage in London. See the link below

http://www.bbc.co.uk/london/sport/galleries/football/gallery1/8.shtml


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

That's an "old" render, actually.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*New Stadium of Varzim*

*Club:* Varzim Sport Club
*Capacity:* 10,000 seats


----------



## Mateus_ (Feb 12, 2007)

skaP187 said:


> Amazing, even after the EC they keep on constructing, nice, stadiums in Portugal! Only the att. lack behind, but the stadiums are beautifull mop!


Little stadiums are old but in city centers, so the land value is high. Old stadiums are demolished and turn into malls or real estate buildings. With the money earned, little clubs like Varzim or Rio Ave can built new and modern 10000-seats (with roof and all comodities) and attract more people to the stadiums.

It's not EU... It's only business! The EU money is used for big investments (TGV, highways, new Lisbon airport, and more).


----------



## O Alemao (Apr 14, 2006)

is that a new trend in portugal, building new stadia with only three side stands??hno:


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

O Alemao said:


> is that a new trend in portugal, building new stadia with only three side stands??hno:


It makes the stands higher.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Go Benfica!!!!!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Estadio da Luz, Lisbon 

The sporting traveler can visit several of the most picturesque and architecturally advanced stadiums in the world without leaving Portugal. Seven new venues were erected and three existing locations were remodeled for the Euro 2004 soccer tournament, and they all reflect how EU membership has visually transformed the tiny nation. In Braga, a small open-ended arena was built right into the side of a mountain, sporting asymmetrical grandstands that look like crazy concrete Zs. In Aveiro, the brightly colored arena resembles a big toy. In Leiria, the new stadium, which sits just below the town's 12th-century castle, is capped with a transparent wave-like roof. But the jewel in the Lusitanian crown is Lisbon's landmark Estadio da Luz, built in 2003. Red beams arc above the polycarbonate roof, brightening the city's skyline. Inside, the 65,000-seater is luminous and surprisingly intimate. Book your tickets for the intracity rivalry between Benfica and Sporting.


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

Do any of you portugese guys have attendence information for the portugese clubs? When i watch Eurogoals on Eurosport, therer only seem to be a few people in the stadiums, even with games between the big clubs from portugal! How come, its not like tickets are so expensive or people dont like football in Portugal!? Quite strange really, when you consider the rising attendences in the rest of europe!


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Joop20 said:


> Do any of you portugese guys have attendence information for the portugese clubs?


Some people here have.



Joop20 said:


> When i watch Eurogoals on Eurosport, therer only seem to be a few people in the stadiums, *even with games between the big clubs from portugal!*


That's completely false.



Joop20 said:


> How come, its not like tickets are so expensive


They are. At least for our pockets.



Joop20 said:


> or people dont like football in Portugal!?


They do. But people have more important things in their lives to spend most of their salaries. So they tend to spend their money just for somes major games.



Joop20 said:


> Quite strange really, when you consider the rising attendences in the rest of europe!


Really? Tell that to Italy where theatre attendances were bigger than football's. Oh! And our corruption in football is way bigger than theirs, really. And what about Manchester City and Middlesbrough?


The truth is you're always teasing on portuguese attendances when they're bigger than most of other european countries, that have lower prices. We just don't put them our giant clubs in 12.000 seats stadiums with no f... conditions like I see in...


Joop20 said:


> the rest of europe!


I do prefer to have Cristiano Ronaldo, Simão and Quaresma than more 10.000 spectators. And how come portuguese clubs have more money than teams from...


Joop20 said:


> the rest of europe!


 - except England, Spain and the rest of the major leagues - if they don't sell any tickets? 

The problem with some people here - I'm not saying you - is that they have sold outs every week, but they don't have top football. And that anoys them.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Adding:

Portuguese attendances were way bigger some years ago, even in smaller leagues. But life is harder now...


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Alvalade XXI Stadium,Lisbon *


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Sports spectacle: carved into a mountainside, Braga's new stadium is a radical reinvention of the sports amphitheatre.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Joop20 said:


> Do any of you portugese guys have attendence information for the portugese clubs? When i watch Eurogoals on Eurosport, therer only seem to be a few people in the stadiums, even with games between the big clubs from portugal! How come, its not like tickets are so expensive or people dont like football in Portugal!? Quite strange really, when you consider the rising attendences in the rest of europe!


Tickets are fairly expensive and it is much more comfortable to watch a game on the telly at home or in some bar. The problem with Portugal is that our lives are so full, unlike boring northen europe, that people seem to have little time and money to spend on watching a game at the stadium. In my view that's rather unfortunate and to be honest I'd like to see our football leagues poach people from shopping centres around the country for example.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

I love Football, specially the one played in Portugal, yet I much prefer to go touring our beautiful country, see a play, visit friends and family and ofcourse go down to the beach when the weather permits, than spending my sunday inside a stadium - but that's Portugal - always a fun place to be!


----------



## Golan Trevize (Dec 3, 2005)

> Estadio da Luz, Lisbon
> 
> The sporting traveler can visit several of the most picturesque and architecturally advanced stadiums in the world without leaving Portugal. Seven new venues were erected and three existing locations were remodeled for the Euro 2004 soccer tournament, and they all reflect how EU membership has visually transformed the tiny nation. In Braga, a small open-ended arena was built right into the side of a mountain, sporting asymmetrical grandstands that look like crazy concrete Zs. In Aveiro, the brightly colored arena resembles a big toy. In Leiria, the new stadium, which sits just below the town's 12th-century castle, is capped with a transparent wave-like roof. But the jewel in the Lusitanian crown is Lisbon's landmark Estadio da Luz, built in 2003. Red beams arc above the polycarbonate roof, brightening the city's skyline. Inside, the 65,000-seater is luminous and surprisingly intimate. Book your tickets for the intracity rivalry between Benfica and Sporting.


You forgot the best portuguese stadium, Estádio do Dragão is the best portuguese stadium, it is in technological terms one generation ahead of Alvalade XXI and Estádio da Luz. The roof of Dragão is equiped with solar pannels that provide the stadium with enough power to be self suficient, the rain water is recycled to be used to water the pitch.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Golan Trevize said:


> You forgot the best portuguese stadium, Estádio do Dragão is the best portuguese stadium, it is in technological terms one generation ahead of Alvalade XXI and Estádio da Luz. The roof of Dragão is equiped with solar pannels that provide the stadium with enough power to be self suficient, the rain water is recycled to be used to water the pitch.


That's a fact.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Jonny Gee (Apr 6, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on this construction?


----------



## cianobuckley (Nov 28, 2005)

apart from Lisbon and Oporto, can no other city in Portugal can really sustain anything more than a 30.000seater stadium?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

cianobuckley said:


> apart from Lisbon and Oporto, can no other city in Portugal can really sustain anything more than a 30.000seater stadium?


I don't think so, not due to lack of population obviously, but to lack of attendance.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*New basketball arena in the city of Ovar*


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Aka said:


>


A sold out Estádio da Luz? Must be an april fools hoax  :cheers:


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Quintana said:


> A sold out Estádio da Luz? Must be an april fools hoax  :cheers:


Here:


----------



## damti (Mar 9, 2007)

I know it isnt a topic but can guys from Portugal tell me sth. about Anderson Costa who signed on a loan(from Dinamo Zagreb) for Vitorija Guimaraes 3 months ago...as I am a Dinamo Zagreb fan from Croatia....Costa was very poor playing for my club after coming from Vasco da Gama....
and not to forget... TOMO Šokota also signed for my club a month ago...returning home after playing 6 years in Portugal ...first for Benfica and then for Porto...sorry for offtopicing....
Btw...your stadiums are fantastic...:cheers:


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Vitória was relegated last year so I don't know that much about him. Looks like he played three games since he signed for Vitória and scored... one yellow card. 

About Šokota... He was a traitor to be honest. He spent most of his time injured, yet Benfica supported him all those years and he was even champion. Then he simply said "F... you" to Benfica and went to Porto... where he was always injured again. :|
Although he has a great wife... :bow:


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Jonny Gee said:


> Does anyone have any info on this construction?


From worldstadiums.com:

The roof follows the course of the tiers which are placed according to an elliptical framework that is brusquely interrupted at the North stand. The North stand contained a temporary and uncovered tribune that ran parallel to one of the playing field's short sides. After the Euro 2004 tournament, the tribune was demolished to leave space for a commercial centre and hotel. In addition, an athletics track was built completing the elliptical framework. As a consequence, the stadium's capacity was dropped by 5 000 seats.

Difficult to find pictures of the Euro configuration, this is one:









Infact I have no idea whether that building has been finished by now...


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Chimaera said:


> Infact I have no idea whether that building has been finished by now...


The stand is off. The track is on. The building is still unfinished.
The plan was to make offices there, yet there's a project for a mall.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

It's still unclear what they will do with them.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

May 2007
Municipal Stadium. Braga (Portugal). Souto De Moura. 2004

Braga is the most spectacular of the 7 new stadiums built in Portugal for the 2004 European Cup, designed by Uefa to be one of the most interesting works of architecture for sports facilities. 

Designed by Portuguese architect Edoardo Souto de Moura, Braga Municipal Stadium has one thing that makes it different from all the others: it is one with the landscape around it, as it stands on the site of a former quarry (the Dume granite quarry) on the slopes of Mt. Castro. This is the first architecturally significant project to be built in a former quarry area in a part of the country abounding in granite.
Its reinforced concrete structure defines the stands with sober lines. Three round galleries cross through the stands for easy access.The fact that there are no stands on the other two sides makes the stadium more open to the outside than other, similar structures and permits pleasant views of the surrounding landscape. 
Another unusual thing about the stadium is the roof over the football field, formed of a series of cables (with a span of 220 metres) woven between the two stands.

The result is a suspended structure that gives a light touch to this reinforced concrete construction, seeming to dissolve, especially at night, so that people can see the sky and the mountain in the flank of which the stadium is set.
The image is like that of an ancient sculpture, and in fact the architect seems to have been inspired by ancient Inca rope bridges in Peru. The stadium is most evocative when lit up at night, when its three-dimensional qualities are emphasised.The architect¿s and the clients¿ goal was to create a landmark in the built landscape of the region with a work that would attract people not only to see the sports events it hosts but to see the stadium itself, with its unusual construction and geometry. And in fact a series of openings and particular solutions in the stands permit spectacular views of the construction and of the surrounding landscape. In this stadium, spectators also enjoy great views of the field, as all the seats are concentrated in the two steep stands along the long sides of the lot.

This project with its innovative formal aspects and construction solutions won architect Eduardo Souto de Moura the 47th FAD de Arquitectura 2005 award.

Laura Della Badia


----------



## stadiumfuture (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## stadiumfuture (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Paulo2004 said:


>


This one always makes me think of a spaceship.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Bobby3 said:


> This one always makes me think of a spaceship.


lol


----------



## yautja85 (Apr 27, 2007)

Aka said:


>


LOL do they acctually put the name of Sagres on the back of those red and white cards that people are holding up, thats some intensive marketing but i prefer Super Bock.

About the attendance in stadiums, i dont think the low salaries have anything to do with it to be honest because:

1-Saying that the average Portuguese cant afford or cant be bothered to spend money on trivial things like going to a match is not right, because most people i know that make minimum wage spend much more money on outher trivial and usless stuff, and some of you guys cant deny it, dont you know people that make minimal wage and are always complaining that they dont have enough money but they can afford a computer, 2 or more big screen televisions, carry around atleast 1 cellphone and are constantly recharging it, put a down payment on a car even if they already have one and then say they are broke lol, expensive brand clothes for them or their teenage children ect... i could go on all day, acctually a good example is my mother and step father who atleast once a year go visit my step father`s sister in Germany, go spend vacations in Porto Santo(a island not to far from Funchal), are in the process of remodling their house, my mother spends a small fortune on just getting her hair done ect... and then complain that they have tons of bills, altough some people that complain about not having money acctually dont im just mentioning the minimum wage people that i know 

2-On the Portuguese forum(might be anouther forum im not really sure)i read a study that only 2.8% of the population receives minimum wage(although the study might be wrong)

3-There was anouther study(that also might be wrong and i kind of have the feeling that it might be) that said that Portugal and Spain have 20% less unemployment that the European average(atleast thats what i remember it saying) so that should count for something

4-I hope that Benfica fans dont get mad at me for this, but pretty much every time i watch a Benfica match i see a lot of thootless guys an a lot of outher people in the crowd that dont seem to be very rich(it seems like the majority but i might be wrong) and since the stadium with most attendance is Stadium da Luz i think that monetary instability plays a major role for the low attendence of most stadiums

5-Correct me if im wrong but werent the attendences in Portugal a lot higher years ago even when our monetary situation was preety much the same

Here are some reasons why i think the league packs so little people to the stadiums:

1-I think that stadiums are empty because of the quality of some matches, i admit to not watching most of our own leagues games but from what i could see in highlights is that some of the teams dont even seem to try, it seems that some players are there just to collect a paycheck 

2-This theory is a little unusual but i think that because the Portuguese league games are played on the weekend not many people are interested in spendind much time in a stadium on their day/s off, if it were on a week day it would be diffrent even if just a little bit even tough i still think that poor quality footballing is the main reason


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice stadiums though in Portugal, they´ve got all kinds of them.
Coming from a direct ´rival´ country, the Netherlands. Our leagues are during the years always more or less at the same level, Also we have three real big teams. So I think we are pretty comperasive.

The stadiums in Portugal are from a far more higher level then in the Netherlands mop.
A) Portugal has a lot of big stadiums!!! (for a small country with all respect)
B) The designs are from a very, very high and original standard. Just thinking of Braga (that´s balls my opinion, whether you like it or not) and original Leira.Very original. 
A lot of different style of stadiums from the feelingwise English styled Boavista to the arena of da Luz. Porto stands on it´s own, without forgetting mentioning the stadium of Sporting Portugal.
C) but it is a shame the stadiums are that empty. They should put more people in Portugal!!!

I think percentwise looked op on the population there are going quite a lot of people watching a game. Portugal only has about 10 650 000 habitants. (against Netherlands 16.3 and Belgiums 10.4 not to mention countries like Germany, Italy, France with respectevely 82.4 , 58.1 , 60,8)

What I want to say is very, very nice stadiums, just don´t ask why.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice stadiums ! kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Leiria F. Club Stadium*

Photos by Checco24


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

portugal has awesome stadia. I love the Estadio da Luz.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

I gotta say porto did things right, two excellent designs (especially the dragao)


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

yautja85 said:


> 2-This theory is a little unusual but i think that because the Portuguese league games are played on the weekend not many people are interested in spendind much time in a stadium on their day/s off, if it were on a week day it would be diffrent even if just a little bit even tough i still think that poor quality footballing is the main reason


Can't comment the other things you mentioned but I don't think this one is true.
The leagues in Spain, England and Germany have usually lower attendances in midweek games than at the weekend.
What has a major influence is the kickoff time. In Spain there is a match or two every saturday at 10pm and on sunday at 9pm. These matches usually have lower attendances than the 5pm games at sunday (too late for many children, difficult for away fans to get home in time etc).
When do matches in Portugal usually start?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

lpioe said:


> Can't comment the other things you mentioned but I don't think this one is true.
> The leagues in Spain, England and Germany have usually lower attendances in midweek games than at the weekend.
> What has a major influence is the kickoff time. In Spain there is a match or two every saturday at 10pm and on sunday at 9pm. These matches usually have lower attendances than the 5pm games at sunday (too late for many children, difficult for away fans to get home in time etc).
> When do matches in Portugal usually start?


Around 16h00 on Sundays. During the evenings usually at 21h00.


----------



## Quiksilver (Oct 26, 2007)

IS IT JUST ME OR I LISBONS STADIUM JUST A BIGGER VERSION OF THE EMIRATES FROM INSIDE


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Alvalade XXI,Lisbon*










Flickr


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Braga Municipal Stadium*










*Aveiro Municipal Stadium*










*Dragon Stadium*










*Stadium of Luz*










*Algarve Stadium*


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Quiksilver said:


> IS IT JUST ME OR I LISBONS STADIUM JUST A BIGGER VERSION OF THE EMIRATES FROM INSIDE


The stands bare some resemblance, that's true. But that's something you will see more and more.

Da Luz was built 3 years before Emirates though.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice Pelha


----------



## Golan Trevize (Dec 3, 2005)

Chimaera said:


> The stands bare some resemblance, that's true. But that's something you will see more and more.
> 
> Da Luz was built 3 years before Emirates though.


Estádio da Luz is a copy of Emirates, Emirates project was ready in 99, Luz was ready in May 2001, but due to financial problems Emirates constructions was delayed. The architect were the same and Luz's project was rushed forward using Emirates Template.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow Last set of pics is awesome!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Braga F. C. makes it to next round of UEFA cup. Congrats!


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Great topic kick kay:


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I am going to be in Lisbon in a few weeks, are there no matches in the Portuguese at the beginning of January?

Plus is it worth it and or possible to tour Estádio José Alvalade and the Estádio da Luz? and are they easy to get to?


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)

Uff! Glorious!!! I hope Portugal gets the 2018 WC...I prefer it over England.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Coimbra's Stadium by Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## MasonsInquiries (Jul 18, 2005)

nice-lookin' stadium!!! looks like a winner!! great architecture!


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*D. Afonso Henriques Stadium, Guimarães *


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice stadium and its home club is doing pretty well!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Portugal's 2008 champion : F.C.PORTO


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Beautiful stadiums

The best is SL Benfica

And

Pavilhão Atlântico


----------



## macadan2001 (Apr 17, 2008)

cross section


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

cross section?


----------



## LIL J (Nov 16, 2007)

hey , i was looking in this thread , and i got impressed by the stadiums that portugal have, and it will be a good idea that portugal decide to organize a world cup (its not bad at all , because , portugal just have alot a good and modern stadium )

so i wish that in a near future that will become true


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Portugal is thinking of organizing a world cup together with Spain.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nikom said:


> *D. Afonso Henriques Stadium, Guimarães *



I always thought Boavista stadium looked like this. I like it by the way.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

skaP187 said:


> I always thought Boavista stadium looked like this. I like it by the way.


In some parts they do look similar.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Pavilhão Atlantico, Lisbon *




































kay:


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

the pavilhao atlantico is awsome


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

fidalgo said:


> the pavilhao atlantico is awsome


yeah,very nice.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Portugal have the best stadiums of Europe in my opinion. World Cup 2018 in Portugal!! Euro04.. The best euro ever..


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

What's the capacity of pavilhao atlantico in basketball mode?
Can it host indoor athletics?

It's a great venue!:cheers:


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ It's arround 13.000/15.000
And yes it can, it already hosted the World Indoor Championships in 2008, and several basket, handball, and more games


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

it was in 2001
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IAAF_World_Indoor_Championships_in_Athletics


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice photos Nikom! :cheers:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Is there any new development or construction of new stadiums in Portugal?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Portugal is one of the countries wich has the best modern stadiums in Europe. (I guess the others are Germany and England so far -other countries are in the progess too) and EURO 2004 stadiums are even better than EURO 2008 stadiums.

But we really don't know indoor sport halls and arenas of Portugal. We even don't know Portugese basketball or voleyball. Is there any progress at this subject. Are there some projects? What is going on there?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I think indoor sports no 1 is Futsal


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

as well as roller hockey. other indoor sports have low expression in Portugal


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

could you show some indoor sport hall photos?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Pavilhao de Gondomar

from Siza Vieira


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

this arena will be built near estadio do dragao










the interior


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

pavilhao multipurpose Rosa Mota also in Porto


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

More pictures, please ?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

pavilhao paz e amizade - Loures


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

its a bit hard to find pictures of pavillions of Portugal. many of them are old, and as I said previously, indoor sports are not very popular


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Alvalade XXI, Lisbon *





































*Algarve Stadium, Faro*










But this thread it's not only for the big stadiums, so....
*Portimonense Stadium, Portimão, Algarve 
*


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

Does the Faro-Loule stadium still have the 2004 configuration?
I had read somewhere that the endzone stands were supposed to be temporary.

?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

what about indoor sport complexes of Portugal???


----------



## NickRivers (Sep 12, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> what about indoor sport complexes of Portugal???


*Pavilhão Rosa Mota* - *Oporto* (_5.400_)























*Pavilhão Atlântico* - *Lisboa* (12.900/20.000 for concerts)


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

very nice... how old are those indoor halls?


----------



## NickRivers (Sep 12, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> very nice... how old are those indoor halls?


Oporto's Pavilhão Rosa Mota open from 1952, and Lisboa's Pavilhão Atlântico open from 1998...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

it is very nice. Reflects the understanding of 90's also. Is basketball popular in Portugal?


----------



## NickRivers (Sep 12, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> it is very nice. Reflects the understanding of 90's also. Is basketball popular in Portugal?


I think it is the second sport in Portugal, behind football, of course...


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Any news on Setubal or Salgueiros?

If I remember they both had stadium projects a few years back.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

trmather said:


> Any news on Setubal or Salgueiros?
> 
> If I remember they both had stadium projects a few years back.


Salgueiros had a loooot of money problems and they finished with their professional team 
Setúbal is the problem this days...the club need money...they need to built the new stadium and sell the land of the old one...BUT...people from an association say that the new stadium is in a place with a lot of trees bla bla bla and they don´t let them build there hno:


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Portuguese arenas are quite small, but that's more than enough.

Here are some of them, although there are plenty more.

Sorry for the couple of huge photos.


*Praça de Touros do Campo Pequeno*
*City:* Lisboa
*Year:* 1892 (re-opened in 2006)
*Capacity:* 10.000






































*Portimão Arena*
*City:* Portimão
*Year:* 2001 (?)
*Capacity:* 3.028




















*Pavilhão Multiusos de Coimbra*
*City:* Coimbra
*Year:* 2003
*Capacity:* 3.000






































*Nave Polivalente de Espinho*
*City:* Espinho
*Year:* 1996
*Capacity:* 12.000











*Pavilhão Açoreana Seguros (do Sport Lisboa e Benfica (da Luz) nº 1)*
*City:* Lisboa
*Year:* 2003
*Capacity:* 2.500
*Note:* Benfica has a similar arena called Pavilhão EDP with 1.500 seats




















*Arena Dolce Vita*
*City:* Ovar
*Year:* 2007 (or is it 2008?)
*Capacity:* 2.400






































*Pavilhão Multiusos de Gondomar*
*City:* Gondomar
*Year:* 2007
*Capacity:* 4.400


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

I like a lot this new arenas...small...but it´s enough 
I never been in Campo Pequeno but i saw some videos of concerts there and seems an amazing place for it 

And don´t forget that Porto is building their arena and Sporting should do the same in few years


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

I still think that Portugals Stadiums for Euro 2004 are by far the best line of venues ever used for a footalling competition. Really beautiful pieces of art.....:cheers:


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Demetrius said:


> Does the Faro-Loule stadium still have the 2004 configuration?
> I had read somewhere that the endzone stands were supposed to be temporary.
> 
> ?


Yes, it's still the same.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Any picture updates of the Maritimo stadium?


----------



## Portugese (Apr 18, 2008)

esce that what one would have information on a room that basketball would be like a room O2 Berlin???Please?


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Future stadium of Naval..


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Looks great. I like the facade.
Capacity?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

^^^^capacity?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Aka said:


> Portuguese arenas are quite small, but that's more than enough.
> 
> Here are some of them, although there are plenty more.
> 
> ...


WHOA, that is so cool! :shocked:


----------



## krzysiu_ (Jun 6, 2006)

really cool stadium!!!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

kanye said:


> ^^^^capacity?


around 15000


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

KingmanIII said:


> WHOA, that is so cool! :shocked:


It's a bullfighting arena, although it's also used for other shows like TV live shows, concerts, TNA, etc.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Random question but can anybody explain why Portuguese league attendance is so poor outside of the big 3? I thought football was religion in Portugal...


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Aka said:


> It's a bullfighting arena, although it's also used for other shows like TV live shows, concerts, TNA, etc.


Has it ever been used for basketball? A b-ball game there would be so awesome.


----------



## Soul_13 (May 10, 2005)

That would make a great basketball arena...


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

JYDA said:


> Random question but can anybody explain why Portuguese league attendance is so poor outside of the big 3? I thought football was religion in Portugal...


Many reasons:

Most of the Portuguese support one of the big three,

Expensive tickets for our wallets,

Game quality is not that great,

The Portuguese people love it when they're winning but don't even show up when they're not, 

A sense of corruption,

Shopping malls.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

KingmanIII said:


> Has it ever been used for basketball? A b-ball game there would be so awesome.


No, but the Elvas arena has. And also volleyball.






The basketball national team doesn't play that much in Lisbon, and even if they did there would be better arenas for it. As for the clubs, they have their one grounds.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Campo Pequeno:






As you can see, it's not *that* great for something like basketball. It's too round.

Pavilhão Atlântico is much better for sports and stuff like that:


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

JYDA said:


> Random question but can anybody explain why Portuguese league attendance is so poor outside of the big 3? I thought football was religion in Portugal...


Vitória de Guimaraes and Braga have nice attendences too, but the others.....:bash:
It's sad to see many stadiums almost empty


----------



## DeTaipa (Oct 26, 2008)

*Euro04|Portugal - The best Euro ever by UEFA - stadiums and cities*












*"The 2004 UEFA European Football Championship (or just Euro 2004) was the twelfth edition of the UEFA European Football Championship, a quadrennial football tournament for European nations, and was held in Portugal, between 12 June and 4 July 2004. Like in the previous two editions in England and Netherlands/Belgium, sixteen teams contested the final tournament after going through a qualification round which began in 2002. The tournament took place in ten venues located in eight cities — Aveiro, Braga, Coimbra, Guimarães, Faro, Leiria, Lisbon and Oporto."*



*Oficial Song of Euro 2004:
Força - Nelly Furtado*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCUuyghmTus


The cities and stadiums:

*Aveiro*
Population: 75.000
Central Portugal



















*Aveiro Municipal Stadium*








Capacity: 30.000



*Braga*
Population: 170.000
North Portugal



















*Axa Stadium*








Capacity: 30.000



*Coimbra*
Population: 160.000
Central Portugal



















*Coimbra City Stadium*








Capacity: 30.000



*Faro*
Population: 60.000
South Portugal



















*Algarve Stadium*








Capacity: 30.000



*Guimarães*
Population: 160.000
North Portugal



















*D. Afonso Henriques Stadium*








Capacity: 30.000



*Leiria*
Population: 110.000
Central Portugal



















*Dr. Magalhães Pessoa Stadium*








Capacity: 30.000



*Lisboa (Lisbon)*
Population: 2.000.000 in conurbation, 3.000.000 in metro area
South Portugal



















*Luz Stadium*








Capacity: 65.000


*Alvalade XXI Stadium*








Capacity: 50.000



*Porto (Oporto)*
Population: 1.000.000 in conurbation, 2.000.000 in metro area
North Portugal



















*Dragão Stadium*








Capacity: 50.000


*Bessa Stadium*








Capacity: 30.000


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

great pictures!!!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

awesome memories


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

and stadiums with significant architecture!!!


----------



## DeTaipa (Oct 26, 2008)

^^:yes:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pictures!! And great architecture. The stadiums have style!


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pelha said:


> Future stadium of Naval..


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

What's the capacity?


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^15,000. Naval it's a small club.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Pelha said:


> Future stadium of Naval..


awesome!!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Is there an awesome stadium completed in 2008 in your country?

*Nominate it for SSC Stadium of the year 2008*


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

No.

And forget that one for Naval. They'll be using the current stadium at least until 2013.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Paul the Gunner said:


> Yeah, but I was expecting for Benfica to be the exception since I heard it has the most socios in the world and they have like 80% of the fans in Portugal?
> Well, it's also strange that neither at the game with Sporting they did not fill the stadium.
> Same thing is available for The Netherlands maybe, but I pretty sure Ajax and Feyenoord stadiums can be filled up at least twice the capacity when the play together.



You'll ear a lot of lies about Benfica, get used to it. In Portugal we all are.
The reallity is they, with all those "socios". Can't put much more people in the stadium than Sporting or Porto. The averages are more or less the same, and if we see what hapened in the last 5 seasons, many times Sporting and specially Porto had better averages.

Lampiões, don't waste your time. I know Sporting is with a bad average this season, and i know that Benfica is the club with best average so far. But don't forget, Sporting and Porto already played in Luz this season.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

So are those wrong?
http://european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/2000/avepor.htm


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

*???*



www.sercan.de said:


> So are those wrong?
> http://european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/2000/avepor.htm


What do you mean? Your link confirms exactly what i've just said.

In the last 9 seasons. Porto had the best average 4 times, Benfica also 4 and Sporting 1. But in almost all, the 3 got an average or 30 something thousand. Only once Benfica got more then 40 000.

Conclusion. The club of the 6 million supporters (this is what they like to say), can't barely put more people in the stadium than the other 2, and when they do it's never more then 10000 (in average).

Why would they have a bigger stadium if this one is always half full?
The reality is that they only built the new Luz bigger than Alvalade and Dragao, because of their egos


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

"and if we see what hapened in the last 5 seasons, many times Sporting and specially Porto had better averages."

I just thought that Sporting was 2-3 times better than Benfica
My fault


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

*whatever...*



www.sercan.de said:


> "and if we see what hapened in the last 5 seasons, many times Sporting and specially Porto had better averages."
> 
> I just thought that Sporting was 2-3 times better than Benfica
> My fault



I wrote my post without looking at any "official" data, just with the experience i have when i go to Alvalade and when i see Benfica games on TV.

Let me correct. In the last 5 seasons only once Sporting had better averages than Benfica. Happy?

The thing is, you get my point (if you want to). Benfica is clearly the club with more supporters in Portugal (many more than Sporting or Porto), but the reallity is that they don't put many more people in the stadium every week. Many times they even put less. 

That's why we say many times that the fans only like Benfica when the team is winning .


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

traveler said:


> Is there any new development or construction of new stadiums or arenas in Portugal?


Go check the islands projects. You'll find one there.

Oh! And some days ago I watched on the news something about an interest of some Angolans on Bonfim.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Aka said:


> Go check the islands projects. You'll find one there.
> 
> Oh! And some days ago I watched on the news something about an interest of some Angolans on Bonfim.


Why don't you post the pictures here for everyone to see?


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

To see some holes? It's not worthy yet.


----------



## eagle in sky (Feb 9, 2010)

*PORTO - Estadio de Bessa (30,000)*










BOAVİSTA FC

Champion:
2000-01

5x Cup Winner:
1974-75, 1975–76, 1978–79, 1991–92, 1996–97

Portugese Super Cup:

1979, 1992, 1997


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful stadium...shame that the team is now in the minor leagues...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

cap is under 30k
http://www.fussballtempel.net/uefa/POR.html


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice !!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

traveler said:


> Why don't you post the pictures here for everyone to see?


*Estádio dos Barreiros*

Renovation: *before*: 8000 seats; *after*: 9480

Progress: 04/03/2010



































​
Source: http://vistadaserra.blogspot.com/


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

No. That's the old project for a new stadium that is not going to be built.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Any ideas about upper tier steepness? Looks more than 35*


eagle in sky said:


>


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Aka said:


> No. That's the old project for a new stadium that is not going to be built.


Do you know where I can find the renders of the new one? I saw them in a newspaper once...


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Andre_idol said:


> Do you know where I can find the renders of the new one? I saw them in a newspaper once...


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Aka 

Here´s an update with some huge photos to notice the details 
































































Source: http://vistadaserra.blogspot.com/


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

They could've made the net taller...


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very good!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Aka said:


> They could've made the net taller...


First thing I thought when I see it.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Update from Barreiros 



































Photos: Walter Gouveia

Source: http://vistadaserra.blogspot.com/


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Custoias Football Club Stadium*


Architects: Guilherme Machado Vaz
Location: Custóias, Matosinhos, Portugal
Client: Câmara Municipal Matosinhos
Engineering: A400, Projectistas e Consultores de Engenharia
Graphic Design: Ezzo design
Budget: 1,500,000 euros
Project Year: 2006-2007
Construction Year: 2008-2009
Photographs: Leonardo Finotti



> This Project tries to harmonize the natural slope of the ground with the big leveled platform of the sport field with 9,000 sqm.
> 
> The best solution was to place this platform in an intermediate level, allowing to create a floor below the soccer field where all the facilities are located and to use the ground outside to create a garden which kind of closes the outside space.
> 
> Colour was used as an attempt to achieve this plasticity and character that reinforce the idea of mass, a heavy mineral mass that was almost sculpted by a knife. This static mass is the scenery where the players move with outstanding Dynamics.


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ Absolutely brilliant. The exquisitely modernist design, especially on the facade and the pathways, and that roof (it's the first time I've ever seen a triangular roof structure perpendicular to the field and not parallel!). Shame it must only hold about 5000 people in it, but still it is a pure jewel.

Oh, and the boavista one is quite terrific also. Great rectangular ground shape, totally enclosed, nice steep tiers, and probably the best combination of colors I've seen on stadium seats.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

+100


----------



## ddstr (Sep 12, 2013)

nice little stadium


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Estádio dos Barreiros - Madeira*
photos from yesterday morning



SR-71 said:


>


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Those surroundings...


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

what about them?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

What do you think?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

have no idea whats on your mind. they seem quite normal to me


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Well you're from Portugal and they may seem normal to you, but you don't get spectacular cliffs descending into the sea, all adorned with beautiful vegetation, around stadiums, like that, in the rest of Europe.  

This is making me angry and sad at the thought that this year there won't be any holiday to the South for me this summer...  :lol:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Paços de Ferreira F. C.*



fjbbpc said:


>


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Barreiros Stadium - Maritimo*



luisvieirap said:


> Video:
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=801969516490365&set=vb.311431278877527&type=2&theater
> 
> 
> ...






luisvieirap said:


> Photos by 1ºBoaz


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Estoril F. C.* »» new bench



J.Silva said:


>


Source: FB Estoril


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Club Sport Marítimo - Barreiros Stadium*




luisvieirap said:


>


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Club Sport Marítimo - Barreiros Stadium*




> 1ºBoaz


----------



## luisvieirap (Jun 16, 2014)

New Photos



SR-71 said:


> Assim estavam os Barreiros esta manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Club Sport Marítimo - Barreiros Stadium*




Camponio said:


> Imagens fresquinhas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.facebook.com/ab4.barra4?fref=ts e André Ladeira


----------



## luisvieirap (Jun 16, 2014)

*Marítimo Stadium*




Camponio said:


> Mais fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J.Silva (Mar 17, 2009)

Today



luisvieirap said:


> Update! :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luisvieirap (Jun 16, 2014)

csmfan86 said:


> TÁ A FICAR TOP :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheers:


----------



## luisvieirap (Jun 16, 2014)

Outras imagens!





































:cheers:

_in Placar_


----------



## Edgar Vix (Jan 30, 2012)

*Estádio Algarve*








http://globoesporte.globo.com/


----------



## luisvieirap (Jun 16, 2014)

Um update vindo do facebook do CSMarítimo-Online :cheers:










É bom ver que manteram as bilheteiras como estavam!






















































Os engenheiros da obra...


----------

